# 

## Krystian

*ZLOT    GRUP     POŁUDNIOWYCH 
I    WSZYSTKICH    CHĘTNYCH*

*28 SIERPIEŃ 2004r.*
*O G R O D Z I E N I E C*

Serdecznie zapraszam do Ogrodzieńca ...  :big tongue:  
W związku z wyrazami zainteresowania ,,Spotkaniem integracyjnym” i zrobienia wspólnego ,,LLLLLLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUU w REALU”
osób udzielających się na FORUM Muratora w Klubie Budującym, proponuję: 

*TERMIN:*
28.08.2004r. – sobota.

*MIEJSCE:* 
OGRODZIENIEC, budowa domu Ewy i Krystiana (róg Piastowskiej i Spacerowej), następnie KRĘPA (bo pogoda będzie piękna...  :Wink2:  ).

*PROGRAM (OTWARTY):*
-	12.00 – 15.00 – dojeżdżamy, oglądamy domek, częstuję gości kawusią i                   ciachem, dla dzieciaków też coś będzie...
-	15.00 – xx.xx – wspólny grill na KRĘPIE  , do tego ognisko i pieczonki (jak ktoś ma kociołek to proszę napełnić w domu, będzie więcej... ), no i jakieś pivco...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
-	xx.xx – xx.xx – tę część programu ułożymy wspólnie, polegała będzie na ewentualnym udziale w ,,Dniach Ogrodzieńca”, może pojedziemy na zamek...  :Roll:  

*JAK DOJECHAC* :
-	od KRAKOWA – drogą ,,4” do Olkusza, dalej ,,791”, kilka metrów za białą tablicą ,,Ogrodzieniec” pierwsza w lewo to Piastowska, w dół do końca i po lewej...
-	od SOSNOWCA – drogą ,,4” w kierunku Olkusza, dalej ,,790”, przez Łosień, Niegowonice (za szczytem wzniesienia jest parking i punkt widokowy na skałkach, warto się zatrzymać) , 1000 metrów za białą tablicą ,,Ogrodzieniec” pierwsza w prawo to Spacerowa, drogowskaz na KRĘPĘ, na drugim skrzyżowaniu w lewo stoi mój domek...
-	od CZĘSTOCHOWY – do Zawiercia, dalej drogą ,,78” na Kielce, w Fugasówce w prawo ,,791” do Ogrodzieńca, ok.3km do centrum, gdzie skręcamy w prawo na ,,790” w kierunku Dąbrowa Górnicza, Łazy, ok. 800m droga w lewo to Spacerowa, drogowskaz na KRĘPĘ, na drugim skrzyżowaniu w lewo stoi mój domek...

*KRĘPA* – to takie miejsce w lesie (1000m od mojego domku), gdzie są stawy, strumień, boisko, basen, brodzik dla dzieci, mini plac zabaw, kawiarnia, miejsca na ognisko...   :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

*ZAPRASZAM OCZYWIŚCIE Z RODZINAMI*...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue: 
Dobry pomysł EDZI - *LISTA UCZESTNIKÓW*:
gaga2, Adam_ , EDZIA, Aga J.G, joanka77, Grzegorz63, Wowka, kgadzina, Noel,  Majka, ilona75, loop, magdak, Teska, pitbull, Agacka, Krystian, Ziaba, Enya, Uller, bodzio_g, Gosia Łódź,  ...... a i *REDAKCJA* nie wyklucza swego udziału, przygotowyje nawet drużynę piłkarską...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Aga J.G

OOO Krystaina co ja tu widzę  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  jakiś zlot czarownic i czarowników z Forum.  :Wink2:   :smile:   :cool:

----------


## Pagin

Witam,
Gdyby nie ta odleglosc od Trojmiasta ...   :cry:  chetnie bym sie przylaczyl.
Pozdrowienia

----------


## Adam___

*Krystian* proponuje zrobic jakas taka wstpena liste kto by mogl przyjechac na spotkanie.

Niniejszym sie wiec zapisuje

*Adam___*

----------


## Krystian

*Aga J.G.* - ty też masz dobry start ze swojej Góry...  :Wink2:   zapraszam...
*Pagin* - może jeszcze ktoś się skusi i będzie was więcej...  :Roll: 
 (nocleg w warunkach ,,budowlanych" nieograniczony...  :cool:  )
*Adam_* - bez Ciebie sobie tego nie wyobrażam...  :Wink2:

----------


## EDZIA

Rozumię, że to jest lista obecności  :smile:  
Deklaruję, że planuję być z rodziną, jak uda mi się namówić starszą córkę to może i na gitarze pogra,   :smile:

----------


## Krystian

*EDZIA* - gitarę zabierzcie koniecznie, będzie nastrój to i nie trzeba będzie namawiać, na pewno znajdzie się ,,Ktoś" dla kogo córcia zechce zagrać...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Aga J.G

Krystian rozbieg to mam tylko czy czas pozwoli zobaczymy jesli tylko będziemy w stanie to się zjawimy  :cool:   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Krystian

HURRRRRRRRAAAA   :big tongue:  !!!

----------


## joanka77

Krystian ja się skuszę  :wink:  Proszę o dopisanie nas na listę. Jeśli nam tylko coś nie wypadnie, bo trudno to przewidzieć na 2 miesiące do przodu to przyjedziemy na bank  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

Jezeli bedzie jechal ktos z okolic Dabrowy to moge Go zabrac.
Bede mial 4 miejsca wolne w moim Astrolocie.Moze *Grzegorz63* sie zabierze??
Jak tylko dozyje do tego czasu  :wink: 

Mam tez taka propozycje.
*Krystian* zrobi liste wg swoich info kto przyjedzie a potem chetni beda kopiowali ja - na przyklad przez "cytuj" - i dopisywali sie osobiscie.
Cos podobnego jest na autokaciku  :smile:

----------


## Krystian

*Adam_* - będę na bieżąco aktualizował listę w *drugim* poście na tej stronie...  :big tongue:  
Oczywiście mam świadomość tego, że na prawie trzy miesiące przed terminem lista jest właściwie *listą wstępną*, ale dla mnie i to bardzo ważne, aby pewne sprawy dograć, chociażby ilość miejsc potrzebnych na samochody w okolicy domu lub na Krępie...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

*Adam_* - będę na bieżąco aktualizował listę w *drugim* poście na tej stronie...  :big tongue:  
Oczywiście mam świadomość tego, że na prawie trzy miesiące przed terminem lista jest właściwie *listą wstępną*, ale dla mnie i to bardzo ważne, aby pewne sprawy dograć, chociażby ilość miejsc potrzebnych na samochody w okolicy domu lub na Krępie...  :big tongue:

----------


## Adam___

*Krystian* tak sobie mysle ze zeby zaparkowac 28 gdzies w poblizu Twojej rezydencji to trzeba bedzie przyjechac kolo poludnia  :smile: ).
Nie wiem jak tam z parkingami ale moze lepiej bedzie zostawic autka tam gdzie zaparkowaliscie a na Krepe sie przejsc na piechote.

----------


## Krystian

*Adam_* - NA KRĘPIE TEŻ SĄ PERKINGI...  :big tongue:  
a co do okolic mojego domu to spoko, porozmawiam z sąsiadami... :smile:

----------


## Adam___

No domyslam sie ze tez sa  :smile: 
Ale predzej chodzi o logistyke.Zanim wszyscy dotra do swoich pojazdow,dojada i znajda miejsce do parkingowania to troche czasu pewnie uplynie.
A przypuszczam ze Forumowicze nie zawioda i przybedzie ich sporo.

A moze jakies drogowskazy porobic?  :smile: 
Zeby sie nikt nie zgubil  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Znajac moje szczescie  :wink:  to ja bede pierwszym ktory sie zgubi  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Aga J.G

Widzę że lista powstaje i ja też już na niej jestem  :Lol:  mam nadzieję że tym razem nic nam nie ywpadnie i będziemy mogli przybyć.
A o drgowskazach pogadamy jak będzie bliżej spotkania.
Pozdrawiam Aga.  :smile:

----------


## Adam___

*Aga J.G* jakby co to Ci juz pociag zorganizowalem  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Tylko bys musiala wstac baaardzo rano bo o 5 odjezdza  :smile: 
Hihihihihihhihihi

Jakbys jechala pociagiem to z Dabrowy moge odebrac.Akurat przyjezdza o 13.30 to by sie zdazylo do *Krystiana* na czas  :smile:

----------


## Grzegorz63

:big grin:  Proszę mnie uwzględnić w Powszechnym Spisie Gości!  :Wink2:

----------


## Wowka

Będę a właściwie będziemy....   :Lol:  
Oby pogoda dopisała   :cry:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aga J.G

Adam dzięki raczej mi ten pociąg nie będzie potrzebny, lae w razie czego skorzystam  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Mam nadzieję że uda się przyjechać z całą rodziną na pożegnanie wakacji.
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## jamles

> Oby pogoda dopisała


przecież Krystian gwarantuje   :Wink2:   pogodę

----------


## kgadzina

Jako reprezentacja krakowskiej dołączam moją osobę do Joanki77. 

Hej - reszta Krakusów - zgłaszać się pojedynczo i grupami!

----------


## Noel

Kilometrów z Wa-wy wiele....
ale czyż ważniejsze cele
w sierpniu do realizacji mamy
niż te, że się tam spotkamy ????
chyba Noel się zabierze
W te Krystiana strony cudne 
Ogrodzieniec - na południe

----------


## Majka

My mamy do Krystiana rzut beretem. Postaramy się byc.  :big grin:

----------


## Krystian

Łomatko - jak się cieszę tylu wspaniałych gości...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Już dopisuję na listę...  :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

Krystian jak się wszyscy zjawią to się będzie działo  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Krystian

Już się cieszę...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Moja córcia też się ucieszyła słysząc, 
że przyjadą również dzieciaki...  :Lol:  
Zadeklarowała, że przyjmie młodszych gości
w swoim pokoju i bądzie DJ-em...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Aga J.G

Krystian ale czy Twoaj córka to przeżyje a tym bardziej jej pokój  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Adam___

Pokoj corki *Krystiana* bedzie pewnie jeszcze przed ostatecznym wykonczeniem to moze jakos przezyje.Tzn pokoj.W razie czego tu i owdzie sie cokolwiek zaszpachluje czy wyrowna i bedzie git  :big grin:

----------


## Krystian

Przeżyje, spoko, i córka i pokój...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Sciany surowe z silikatu twardego jak... nie wiem co   :Roll:  ?
Mamy nadzieję na liczny udział w spotkaniu 
młodszych członków RODZIN BUDUJĄCYCH...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Wowka

Czy jeszcze ktoś się wpisze ......
Im więcej tym weselej......

A okolica cudowna. Zaręczam.....

----------


## Wowka

Czyżby te piękne widoki nikogo więcej nie skusiły.....?

Krystian -  jakiś kontakt z Muratorem w tej sprawie nawiązałeś czy też będzie to tylko "prywatna" inicjatywa ....

----------


## Adam___

> Czyżby te piękne widoki nikogo więcej nie skusiły.....?


*Wowka* trzeba przyznac ze widoki super.Szczegolnie ten zimowy.
Miodzio  :smile: ))

----------


## Krystian

*Wowka* - na dzień dzisiejszy to zupełnie prywatna inicjatywa, ale jak tylko czas pozwoli, może nawet w tym tygodniu, skontaktuję się z Redakcją i serdecznie zaproszę...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Teska

Krystian  :big grin:  


   a przyjmniecie kobietke ze szczecina????  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

Nie wiem czy sie moge wypowiadac w imieniu * Krystiana* ale zapraszamy.

Co prawda pociagi Ci troche nie pasuja ale mysle ze da sie to opanowac  :wink:

----------


## Aga J.G

Adam a Ty co na dworcu pracujesz że rozkłady jazdy znasz na pamięć  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję że Teska przybędzie mimo braku pociągu.  :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## Teska

hmm...a ja na 4 kółkach przybęde :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Aga J.G

Zawsze jest rozwiązanie to tak jak My też na 4 kółkach  :smile:

----------


## Adam___

Jak bylem piekny i mlody to chcialem maszynista w pociagu zostac.
No i chyba mi to pozostalo.Z ta roznica ze sobie tylko rozklady sprawdzam.
A ze w sieci wszystko jest  to lubie sobie sprawdzic jak pociagi z Moskwy do Lizbony kursuja  :big grin: .

A tak swoja droga to do Gliwic do szkoly przez 2 lata pociagiem dojezdzalem  :wink:

----------


## Teska

Adam


  piękny piesek...Twój?

----------


## Aga J.G

A teraz już wszystko jasne  :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## Adam___

> Adam
> 
> 
>   piękny piesek...Twój?



Taka sama rasa.Nie mam zdjecia w sieci to nie moge wkleic zdjecia Yume.
Ale moj oczywiscie piekniejszy  :smile:

----------


## Teska

a zapytam co to za rasa?? bo tak sie przygladam i napewno nie husky...  :Confused:

----------


## Adam___

Jest to akita.
Na imie ma Yumeina  :smile: 
Po japonsku znaczy "znana,lubiana"
W okolicy wszyscy ja znaja  :smile: 
A lubia a nawet wiecej u mnie w domu

Rozmawialismy o tym pare dni temu w watku o znaczku Euro na klawiaturze  :smile: ))

Nie moge tylko znalesc gdzie to bylo  :sad:

----------


## Teska

poszukam....piękna...

----------


## Grzegorz63

> Krystian  
> 
> 
>    a przyjmniecie kobietke ze szczecina????


Na południu Polski pomoc medyczna po imprezach jest mile oczekiwana i widziana. 
*Teska*, zapraszamy!!!  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## pitbull

*Krystian* - jo.

----------


## Adam___

> poszukam....piękna...


Tu jest tan watek  :smile: 
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26686

----------


## Majka

Teska, Aga, ale byloby fajnie  :big grin:  
Adam, jak masz zdjecie w kompie, to mogę Ci umieścic na stronie i sobie wkleisz  :big grin:

----------


## Teska

Majka


bedziemy z moja polowa w jeleniej górze....to moze rzut beretem :smile:

----------


## Adam___

> Adam, jak masz zdjecie w kompie, to mogę Ci umieścic na stronie i sobie wkleisz


*Majka* wielkie dzieki.Mam zdjecie ale jeszcze z czasow mlodosci Yume.Za pare dni 11 miesiecy skonczy a ostatnie jest ze stycznia.
Nie mam cyfrowki a troche trwa u mnie zanim wyrobie film  :wink: 
Jak bede mial w miare aktualne to Ci je podesle jesli mozna  :smile: 

Wogole musze jakas strone ze zdjeciami zrobic i bedzie git  :smile: 
Albo kupic cyfrowke  :wink:

----------


## Krystian

> Krystian  
>  a przyjmniecie kobietke ze szczecina????


*...NO JASNE !!!*

----------


## Krystian

> *Krystian* - jo.


*...TO JO BYDA ROD...*

----------


## pitbull

Jok sie uda to bydymy oba   :Lol:

----------


## Teska

Krystian

   wstyd sie przyznac,ale zastanawiałam sie co ty napisałeś  :oops:   :oops:  do Pittbula

----------


## pitbull

w formie pisemnej to i tak brzmi wyrazniej  niz leksykalnie  :Lol:

----------


## Teska

łomatko...mozna nie zrozumiec :sad:

----------


## Wowka

No tak. Trzeba się osłuchać z tą gwarą.....
A dowcipy śląskie przyznasz, że są najlepsze ...  :Wink2:  

Pyrsk ludkowie

----------


## Adam___

*Teska*

Wpada chlop do baru na dworcu w Poznaniu i mowi - wlasciwie godo - do ekspedientki

Poprosza dwie żymły z karminadlom i tomatom.
Ino gibko bo mi bana pitnie  :big grin: 


Zainteresowani wiedza o co chodzi.
Jakby co to moge przetlumaczyc  :smile: 


*Wowka* no to pyrsk  :smile:

----------


## Adam___

*Wowka* zaczales nowa strone  :smile: 
Moze jakis ranking *Krystian* zrobi??  :wink:

----------


## Krystian

> Krystian  wstyd sie przyznac,ale zastanawiałam sie co ty napisałeś   do Pittbula


Sorki za drobną wstawkę ,,gwarową", ale to u mnie naturalne...  :Wink2:  
No i to było tak z radości, bo za jednym razem dowiedziałem się, że będziesz i TY i pitbull...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## jamles

> łomatko...mozna nie zrozumiec


ślonsko godka to cienżko godka, auslyndry nie zawsze kapnom
ło czym ślonzoki prawiom   :Lol:  
lipsta od szwagra nie przeniesie wesela do Ogrodzieńca   :sad:

----------


## Ula S

I ja chętnie bym się zjawiła ale niestety 28 sierpnia mamy weselicho w rodzinie więc nie wypada nie pójść (i to całkiem niedaleko w okolicy Wolbromia).Wasz domek Krystianie to napewno widziałam i to nie jeden raz, gdyż, kiedyś, często przejeżdzałam od ul.Kępy (bodajże) do ul.Sikorskiego (jak dobrze pamiętam nazwy ulic) w Ogrodzieńcu. Ładna okolica- tuż za domem lasy i pola czy łaki a Wasz domek jak dobrze pamiętam to na rogu albo gdzieś w poblżu.Bardzo żałuje, że mnie nie  będzie z Wami.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EDZIA

Wygląda na to, że jakaś klęska żywiołowa / weselna/ na Śląsku.
Jamles na weselu, Ula na weselu...szkoda

----------


## Teska

wowka  tłumacz :sad:

----------


## Teska

ADAM miało być.....  :Confused:

----------


## jamles

> wowka  tłumacz





> ADAM miało być.....


łoba poszli po słownik????  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## pitbull

Co Ci przetlumaczyc ?  :Roll:

----------


## Wowka

> wowka  tłumacz


Do usług   :Wink2:  

ślonsko godka to cienżko godka, (śląska mowa to trudna mowa)
auslyndry nie zawsze kapnom (obcokrajowcy nie zawsze rozumieją)
ło czym ślonzoki prawiom  (o czym ślązaki mówią)
lipsta od szwagra (ukochana szwagra)
nie przeniesie wesela do Ogrodzieńca  ( to już  tekstem otwartym)   :Lol:  

określenie auslander nie ma odpowiednika w j. polskim oznacza ono właściwie mieszkańca innego regionu - heimatu czyli innej ziemi, innej małej ojczyzny.

Gwara śląska jest językiem potocznym, mówionym. Brak  reguł fonetycznego jej zapisu.

Adam napisał:
Poprosza dwie żymły z karminadlom i tomatom.  (poproszę o dwie bułki z kotletem mielonym i keczapem)
Ino gibko bo mi bana pitnie  (tylko szybko proszę gdyż pociąg mi ucieknie)

Proste, no nie   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## gaga2

:big grin: 
Wowka, w tłumaczeniu to brzmi jakoś tak nijako...  :big grin: 
ja już wolę wersję z żymłą i baną....  :smile: 
pozdrowienia dla hanysów i goroli

----------


## Wowka

*gaga-* całkowicie się z tym zgadzam......
każda gwara ma swój klimat....
a śląska szczególnie   :big tongue:  

A znacie to:

Kamrat do kamrata
Gdzie ty był?
Jo byłech w zoologu.
W zoologu? A co ty tam widzioł?
A widziołech: affy, elefanty, kamele,  tajgery, szlangi, leony i te..... takie australijskie..... no wisz ....
Australijskie?
.... no takie .... no wisz ..... takie małe na brzuchu .....
A wim. Jo tyż to miołech... To są myndy....

Po polsku byłoby mało śmieszne ....  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

... i tak oto *pitbull* jednym słowem 
rozpoczął nowy wątek...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Co do spotkania w sierpniu:
- serdecznie zaprosiłem Redakcję, która nie wyklucza swego udziału i pyta o szczegóły spotkania...   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
- w związku z faktem, że spotkanie mają zamiar uświetnić nasi przyjaciele z różnych zakątków Polski pojawia się problem ewentualnych noclegów, jako że nie mam do zaproponowania nic ponad ,,warunki budowlane" (czyli stan surowy zamknięty, bale drewniane, styropian  :Confused:  ) liczę na inwencję uczestników...  :Wink2:  , jeżeli ktoś będzie potrzebował po spotkaniu noclegu, to proszę pisać o tym w tym wątku...
- w odpowiedzi na pytania chętnych do uczestnictwa w spotkaniu odpowiadam, że można z sobą przywieźć:
  1. Rodzinę,
  2. dobry humor,
  3. chęć do zabawy,
  4. wszystko co potrzebne do grilla, ogniska, pieczonek...  :big tongue:  
  5. strój kąpielowy, jeżeli ktoś lubi pływać...  :Wink2:  
  6. obuwie sportowe na wypadek meczu piłki nożnej...   :cool:  
  7. rozkładane krzesełka, jeżeli ktoś posiada...  :big tongue:  

Jeżeli Redakcja uświetni nasze spotkanie swą obecnością, 
to pewno będą i KONKURSY i nagrody...  :Wink2:

----------


## pitbull

*Krystian* - wyraznie mnie przeceniles   :Roll:  
Co zlego to nie ja   :cool:

----------


## Teska

wowka



 łomatko  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## jamles

> - w odpowiedzi na pytania chętnych do uczestnictwa w spotkaniu odpowiadam, że można z sobą przywieźć:
>   1. Rodzinę,
>   2. dobry humor,
>   3. chęć do zabawy,
>   4. wszystko co potrzebne do grilla, ogniska, pieczonek...  
>   5. strój kąpielowy, jeżeli ktoś lubi pływać...  
>   6. obuwie sportowe na wypadek meczu piłki nożnej...   
>   7. rozkładane krzesełka, jeżeli ktoś posiada...


 8. KARTY DO SKATA

----------


## Krystian

.. Karty do skata to ja mam (w wystarczającej ilości)...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jamles

> .. Karty do skata to ja mam (w wystarczającej ilości)...


a dupki poznaczone??????  :Roll:   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Adam___

Takie pytanie dla wszystkich

Czy mozna biglem biglowac ??


*Teska* wbrew pozorom jezeli ktos zna niemiecki to mozna sie mniej wiecej zorientowac o co chodzi.
W slaskim jest duzo z niemieckiego.
Takze nie jest tak zle.

Ja to jeszcze pol biedy ale nieraz jak wujek mowi to nic nie kapuje (rozumiem)
Bedzie u Mie to Wam podrzuce jakis fajny tekst  :smile: .

----------


## Krystian

*jamles* - nie znaczone...  :cool:  
*Adam_* - na bigiel się wiesza wybiglowane.... :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
(chyba, że pierwszy *bigiel* w znaczeniu od angielskiego, 
to wtedy wychodzą prawdziwe jaja...  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: )
Jest nawet powiedzenie ,,Chłop z biglem..."

----------


## Krystian

> W slaskim jest duzo z niemieckiego.
> .


TO NIEPRAWDA !!!
W NIEMIECKIM JEST DUŻO ZE ŚLĄSKIEGO !!!

----------


## Adam___

*Krystian* w zasadzie zainteresowani - tzn znajacy slaski - to beda wiedzieli o co chodzi.  :smile: 

Dobra niech strace  :wink:  .Niemiecki i slaski sa troche mniej wiecej podobne.Tzn chwilami.
W slaskim niema takich kilometrowych wyrazow jak w niemieckim.Na ktorych to - wyrazach - mozna sobie jezyk polamac  :smile:

----------


## Adam___

Tak jak mowilem podrzuce Wam cus  :smile: 

W antryju na byfyju stoi szklanka pelna tyju  :smile: 

Jeszcze cos.
Sprawa dzieje sie w wojsku kilkanascie latek temu.
Podoficer kazal napalic wujkowi w piecu.Wujek na to:

Hajcuja,hajcuja.2 kołkaste wągla spolił,piec niema cuga i sie nie hajcuje  :smile: 

Milego czytania  :big grin:

----------


## Majka

bardzo mi się podoba. mam nadzieję, ze przygotujecie dłuższe przemowy gwarą. Moze po paru piwach "zalapiemy" o co biega  :big grin:  
Czyli styropian do spania jest, nalezy zabrac spiwory. 
Krystian a wyrychtujesz jakis kibelek i wodę /np. kran na zewnątrz/?

----------


## Adam___

Ja to tam jestem cienki bolek ale jak wujek zacznie nieraz godoć to idzie boki zrywac.

U mnie w domu to sie raczej po polsku mowilo i tylko jak ten wspominany wujek przychodzil to godoł.
A tak swoja droga to chcial mnie brac do siebie na szkole  :smile:  .
Mysle ze troche mu wyszlo - rozumiec to rozumiem ale z godoniem to u mnie racze cienko  :sad: .Tak zeby taka klasyczna gwara godoc dluzszy czas  :sad:

----------


## Majka

Jak sie zbierzecie w pare osób, to napewno świetnie bedziecie godoć  :big grin:  A ja z checia sie trochę nauczę, w koncu urodzilam sie na Śląsku.  :cool:

----------


## EDZIA

> Mysle ze troche mu wyszlo - rozumiec to rozumiem ale z godoniem to u mnie racze cienko .Tak zeby taka klasyczna gwara godoc dluzszy czas


Adam, chłopie widza, ze za Cia trza sie łostro wziąść...dobrze, że choca rozumisz, to nie bydziesz mioł problymu skombinować aimra sztromu co ?

----------


## Majka

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   troche prądu?????  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   czy zupelnie co innego to znaczy  :ohmy:

----------


## EDZIA

> troche prądu?????     czy zupelnie co innego to znaczy


No tak w połowie się zgadza   :smile: 
Z takim poziomem znajomości gwary śląskiej, przy odrobinie piwa, dasz sobie radę na Zlocie.  :Wink2:

----------


## Adam___

*Edzia* mimo moich szczerych checi nie kojarze co to jest aimra  :Confused:  
Konsultowalem sie z Ujkiem ale tez nie wie  :sad: 

Oswiec mnie troche  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edzia* mimo moich szczerych checi nie kojarze co to jest aimra  
> Konsultowalem sie z Ujkiem ale tez nie wie 
> 
> Oswiec mnie troche


W mianowniku aimer...nasza gwara ma to do siebie, że w zależności od regionu jest mniej lub więcej słów niemieckich. W moim regionie jest a właściwie było ich dość dużo. Aimer to po prostu wiadro  :smile: 
Obecnie niestety nie są już używane. 
To jeszcze jeden test dla twojego wujka...co znaczy słowo miechtać ?

----------


## jamles

> Napisał Adam___
> 
> *Edzia* mimo moich szczerych checi nie kojarze co to jest aimra  
> Konsultowalem sie z Ujkiem ale tez nie wie 
> 
> Oswiec mnie troche 
> 
> 
> W mianowniku aimer...nasza gwara ma to do siebie, że w zależności od regionu jest mniej lub więcej słów niemieckich. W moim regionie jest ich dość dużo. Aimer to po prostu wiadro


*EDZIA* bardziej na północ od nos sztrom noszom kiblami   :Lol:

----------


## Adam___

Hmmm.

U nas wiadro to po prostu kibel  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Wiem, to też jest taki test dla początkujących energetyków  :smile:  
Jamles a Ty wiedziałeś co to jest aimer ?

----------


## jamles

> Wiem, to też jest taki test dla początkujących energetyków  
> Jamles a Ty wiedziałeś co to jest aimer ?


aha, ale jo nosza sztrom jednak w kiblu, ale moj upa (opa, oupa... jak
to sie pisze   :Roll:  ) w studni mioł aimer na kecie

----------


## Majka

Co miał????  :Lol:  Przeczytalam, ze na "kocie"  :Lol:  
Qrcze muszę sie podszkolić  :cool:   :big grin:  Już mi sie podoba.

----------


## Adam___

> To jeszcze jeden test dla twojego wujka...co znaczy słowo miechtać ?


Nie zapytam sie bo go niema .
Ale powiedzial ze w Twoich okolicach to moga byc rozne okreslenia na te same slowa  :wink: 

A przy okazji co to sa szlangi.Slowo to uzyl *Wowka* w kawale o zoo.
Jakie to zwierze?Ujek nie wie  :sad: 
A tak wogole to godonie najlepiej mu wychodzi jak troche Cherry Cordial sobie zdegustuje  :big grin:

----------


## Majka

Stawiam na węże  :cool:   :big grin:  Ciekawe, co faktycznie znaczy slowo szlangi.

----------


## jamles

> Stawiam na węże   Ciekawe, co faktycznie znaczy slowo szlangi.


mnie to wyglondo jak żyrafa
*Majka* kota tyz idzie trzymać na kecie   :ohmy:

----------


## Majka

Dlaczego nie, kota mozna trzymac na *sznurku* /jeżeli ket to sznurek  :Roll:  

na zyrafę bardziej mi pasuje slowo *affy*  :big grin:

----------


## Wowka

Kochani  - *szlanga* to żmija a* affa* to nie żyrafa lecz małpa.
Majka -* keta* to jak sama nazwa wskazuje nie sznurek lecz łańcuch.
W Katowicach jest dość znana firma jubilerska. Ma kilka punktów sprzedaży. Na reklamach widnieje jej nazwa *"KETA GOLD"*  brzmi to przyznacie, co nieco ciekawiej niż pospolity Złoty łańcuszek....

Edzia Sztrom można spakować także i w *akentasze*. No ewentualnie może być jeszcze i *zak*

Na zlocie to siądziemy na ryłkch przy birze i pogodomy. No nii ?   :Wink2:  

Swoją drogą to należy ubolewać, że nie istnieją zasady pisowni tej gwary.
Zapis fonetyczny jest bardzo niedoskonały.

A znacie ja przedstawia się ślązak warszawiance?

Jo Alojz a JoAnna   :Wink2:  

A jak ślązak warszawiakowi opowiada o swoim skoku do basenu?

- Stoja na trampolinie i ciul do wody...
- A co z resztą ciała?  
 :big tongue:

----------


## Adam___

> Swoją drogą to należy ubolewać, że nie istnieją zasady pisowni tej gwary.
> Zapis fonetyczny jest bardzo niedoskonały.


No zgadzam sie calkowiecie.Niektore wyraz nie wiadomo jak napisac zeby inni odczytali o co chodzi.Ze sluchu wiadmo o co biega a z pisaniem nieraz sa klopoty  :wink: 

Jak bylem w Warszawie to sie nieraz chcialem na dworcu w kiosku powiedziec : Poprosza dwa kreple  :smile: 
Nie udalo mi sie nigdy  :sad: .No ale moze kiedys

Przychodzi Karlilk do piekarni  i mowi :

Poprosza dwie żymły i dwie bułki.
Sprzedawczyni zdziwiona pyta sie go dlaczego mowi żymły i bułki bo to przeciez to samo.
Karlik na to : żymły to dlo nos a bułki dla ciotki z Sosnowca  :smile: 

Z całym szacunkiem dla wszystkich mieszkancow Sosnowca  :big grin: 

Zamiast przy birze to nie lepiej usiasc przy halbce

Ale trzeba przyznac ze takiej prawdziwej ślązory to az przyjemnie posluchac jak godo  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Edzia Sztrom można spakować także i w *akentasze*. No ewentualnie może być jeszcze i *zak*


Wowka w *akentaszy* to sztrom noszą chyba biuraliści, w *zaku* abo *necu* , paniczki, a bajtle te co chodzom do szkoły mogą sztrom nosić  w *pukeltaszy*,




> Zamiast przy birze to nie lepiej usiasc przy halbce
> 
> Ale trzeba przyznac ze takiej prawdziwej ślązory to az przyjemnie posluchac jak godo


Adam jak wypijam halbka, to łobczysz jako ze mnie prawdziwo ślązora  :Wink2:  

Słuchajcie, koniec ujawiania na Forum tajników gwary śląskiej, bo nie bydzie czym na Zlocie goroli zaskoczyć  :smile:

----------


## Wowka

*Edziu* - Prawdę mówiąc to Ja, Adam i Krystian to też gorole.
Krystian to nawet *arcygorol* z Sosnowca   :big tongue:  

Ale przyznasz, ze jednak jesteśmy mimo wszystko *swoimi gorolami*

A kszynke tego czy tamtego to jednak w Ogrodzieńcu zmożemy   :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

> *Edziu* - Prawdę mówiąc to Ja, Adam i Krystian to też gorole.


No taki gorol to ja nie jestem  :smile: 
Jestem wlasciwie rzecz biorac krojcog  :sad: .
Hanys - gorol??

Tak wlasciwie to ciezko okreslic jaka ze mnie "rasa "  :big grin: 
Napewno naplywowy do Dabrowy z Katowic  :smile: 
Ale urodzony i wychowany w Katowicach  :smile:

----------


## Krystian

> bardzo mi się podoba. mam nadzieję, ze przygotujecie dłuższe przemowy gwarą. Moze po paru piwach "zalapiemy" o co biega  
> Czyli styropian do spania jest, nalezy zabrac spiwory. 
> Krystian a wyrychtujesz jakis kibelek i wodę /np. kran na zewnątrz/?


*KIBELEK* - dzielnie służy od lat kilku i będzie w pełnej gotowości (może go nawet pomaluję ???   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*WODA* - jast, jest również możliwość jej podgrzania (w małych dawkach po 2 litry - kąpiel odpada...  :Wink2:  )
*PRZEMOWA GWARĄ* - za niniejsze, podczas grilla czy ogniska czynię odpowiedzialnymi *Edzię* (skjerom miśe fajńe godo ponaszymu na czaće) , *Adama_* (bo tyn synek z Dombrowy sadzi tela felerow w tej gwarze że i hanysy sie zejsc... ze śmjychu...  :Wink2:  ), *Wowkę* (dom wybudował, nie ma co robić to niech się wykaże...  :Wink2:  ) no i ja coś przygotuję (niech hanysy wjedzom, że i w Sosnowcu umjom godać po ślonsku...  :big tongue:  ), inicjatywa innych uczestników w tym względzie mile widziana...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

> *Edziu* - Prawdę mówiąc to Ja, Adam i Krystian to też gorole.
> Krystian to nawet *arcygorol* z Sosnowca   
> 
> Ale przyznasz, ze jednak jesteśmy mimo wszystko *swoimi gorolami*
> 
> A kszynke tego czy tamtego to jednak w Ogrodzieńcu zmożemy


*Sprostowanie* - ja tylko mieszkam w Sosnowcu...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał Wowka
> 
> *Edziu* - Prawdę mówiąc to Ja, Adam i Krystian to też gorole.
> Krystian to nawet *arcygorol* z Sosnowca   
> 
> Ale przyznasz, ze jednak jesteśmy mimo wszystko *swoimi gorolami*
> 
> A kszynke tego czy tamtego to jednak w Ogrodzieńcu zmożemy  
> 
> ...


No właśnie to zależy jakie kryteria bierze się pod uwagę, jeżeli miejsce urodzenia to Krystian jest rasowym Ślązokiem jak i jo, bo my sąsiady zza miedzy  :smile:  . A jeżeli inne...hmmm to sama już nie wiem czy po ...nastu latach małżeństwa z gorolem, można być takim prawdziwym Ślązokiem   :Wink2:   :smile:   :ohmy:

----------


## Majka

A tłumacz jakis też będzie? Wyglada na to, że będziemy "sadzić" piekne gafy  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## pitbull

Jak zaczniesz mowic hoch polnisch to tez nie bedziesz ponimata.   :Lol:

----------


## Majka

Pit, a ty nie pochodzisz przypadkiem z kazimierza  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## pitbull

Chyba z Kaziemirza ale nad Wisłą   :Lol:

----------


## EDZIA

> A tłumacz jakis też będzie? Wyglada na to, że będziemy "sadzić" piekne gafy


Tłumacz załatwiony  :smile:  , a na "sadzenie" pięknych gaf bardzo liczymy   :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## Wowka

A tak swoją droga to czy ktoś prowadzi statystykę i wie:
- ile osób deklaruje swoja obecność na 100%
- ile osób chce przyjechać ale nie jest do końca zdecydowanych

----------


## Majka

> Tłumacz załatwiony  , a na "sadzenie" pięknych gaf bardzo liczymy


To ja może będę ........milczeć  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Teska

Majka


 ja też ne bede sie odzywac :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Krystian

> A tak swoją droga to czy ktoś prowadzi statystykę i wie:
> - ile osób deklaruje swoja obecność na 100%
> - ile osób chce przyjechać ale nie jest do końca zdecydowanych


*Wowka* - lista osób, które zadeklarowały obecność jest aktualizowana w drugim poście na str.1.   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Na dzień dzisiejszy 16 Forumowiczów z rodzinami=ok.50 osób...  :Wink2:

----------


## Wowka

O rany.................. *ALE LUDA.... * : P

Tylko dlaczego *Krystian* Ciebie na tej liście brak   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## jamles

> Napisał Wowka
> 
> *Edziu* - Prawdę mówiąc to Ja, Adam i Krystian to też gorole.
> 
> 
> No taki gorol to ja nie jestem 
> Jestem wlasciwie rzecz biorac krojcog .
> Hanys - gorol??
> 
> ...


*BASZTARD*  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

> O rany.................. *ALE LUDA.... * : P
> Tylko dlaczego *Krystian* Ciebie na tej liście brak


*JUŻ JESTEM !!!*
Sorry za niedopatrzenie, jest więc 17-tu forumowiczów z rodzinami...  :Wink2:

----------


## EDZIA

> Majka
> 
> 
>  ja też ne bede sie odzywac


Nie żartujcie dziewczyny, bo przydzie zmienić tytuł na Wakacyjny Zlot Milczących   :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

Jak narazie *REDAKCJA* podniosła rangę naszego spotkania ze ,,Zlotu Grup południowych i wszystkich chętnych" na 
*,,WAKACYJNY ZLOT FORUM"* ... ZARAZ SIĘ ROZPĘKNĘ Z DUMY....  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
No i powoli zaczyna nam się układać program spotkania..... oj będzie się działo !!!
Jeżeli ktoś może zarezerwować sobie weekend i nie przerażają go spartańskie warunki noclegu, to niech weźmie pod uwagę, że w niedzielę na zamku w Ogrodzieńcu są dożynki wojewódzkie, wspaniała impreza zakończona w niedzielę w nocy pokazem sztucznych ogni ...

----------


## EDZIA

Oj będzie się działo, a jeszcze jak Twój program uda się w pełni zrealizować tzn. czynniki od Ciebie niezależne staną na wysokości zadania to masz szansę zostać "honorowym mieszkańcem Ogrodzieńca" jeszcze przed zamieszkaniem tam.   :smile:

----------


## Majka

*Dożynki *  Robi sie niebezpiecznie  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## ziaba

Aleście smaku narobili....  :big grin:  
Qrka jak sie zaprę , to zabieram namiot,  karimatę , garnek i zajeżdżam.
Takie doborowe towarzystwo nie może ujść płazem ..

----------


## Wowka

Wiele osób na tym Forum dopytywało się jak się robi "pieczonki".
Będzie więc okazja by nauczyć "goroli" jak się sporządza ten nasz regionalny smakołyk.

Proponuję, by było to danie główne wieczoru   :big tongue:

----------


## Majka

> Aleście smaku narobili....  
> Qrka jak sie zaprę , to zabieram namiot,  karimatę , garnek i zajeżdżam.
> Takie doborowe towarzystwo nie może ujść płazem ..


Chyba *ujść płazom*  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Enya

Witam! Na forum jestem od niedawna, ale reprezentuję forum śląskie, tak więc nieśmiało zapytam czy możemy się przyłączyć do zabawy?  Jest nas dwóch dorosłych i dwoje młodych :big grin:

----------


## Wowka

Witaj *Enya*  :big tongue:   na Forum
A osobiście z Twoją czwórką będzie okazja poznać się w Ogrodzieńcu   :Lol:

----------


## Enya

Witam!
Dom jak marzenie!!! 
Nasza droga do własnego domu będzie długa i usłana licznymi przeszkodami. Na razie walczymy z gminą o warunki zabudowy. Chętnie weżmiemy udział w takiej pysznej zabawie, a przy okazji poznamy ciekawych ludzi, którzy o budowaniu wiedzą znacznie więcej od nas. Pozdrawiamy! Enya i Watz  :big grin:

----------


## Krystian

> Aleście smaku narobili....  
> Qrka jak sie zaprę , to zabieram namiot,  karimatę , garnek i zajeżdżam.
> Takie doborowe towarzystwo nie może ujść płazem ..


Absolutnie nie może ujść...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Z ,,Twoich stron" wybiera się też *Noel* ... mam nadzieję   :big tongue:  
*Ziaba* jesteś na liście...

----------


## Krystian

> Witam! Na forum jestem od niedawna, ale reprezentuję forum śląskie, tak więc nieśmiało zapytam czy możemy się przyłączyć do zabawy?  Jest nas dwóch dorosłych i dwoje młodych


Serdecznie zapraszamy *Enya* - jesteście na liście...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

> Wiele osób na tym Forum dopytywało się jak się robi "pieczonki".
> Będzie więc okazja by nauczyć "goroli" jak się sporządza ten nasz regionalny smakołyk.
> Proponuję, by było to danie główne wieczoru


*Pieczonki* - danie główne ... a do tego grill i piwco...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
Pogadam z żoną - będziemy mieli instruktora...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## osowa

Witam wszystkich   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Też chętnie bym się przyłączyła ,  tylko to troszkę daleko i nie wiem czy sie mężuś zgodzi....  :cry:  
Całuski i pozdrowionka

----------


## Aga J.G

Widzę że zapowiada się ciekawie ale będzie się działo   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Krystian

> Witam wszystkich     
> Też chętnie bym się przyłączyła ,  tylko to troszkę daleko i nie wiem czy sie mężuś zgodzi....  
> Całuski i pozdrowionka


*osowa* - przecież gdzie mąż nie może tam żonę pośle...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
...ale jak się zdecydujesz, daj znać...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

Właśnie na moim domku jest zakładana dachówka, ekipa (daleki dojazd) śpi na styropianie i bardzo sobie chwali...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Aga J.G

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Krystian jedną noc da się przespać nawet w bardzo trudnych i spartańskich warunkach a szczególnie jak towarzystwo jest doborowa to i sen musi być dobry  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## emems

*Pozdrawiam wszystkich.. jadących na zlot

niestety być niemogę. ale mam prośbe......

zróbcie jedno wielkie LUUUUUUUUUUUUUU na spotkanku 
za tych których z wami niebędzie

Wielkie pozdrówka. emems*

----------


## Aga J.G

Ememes napewno zrobimy za Wszystkich Forumowiczów tych którzy będą i oczywiście za tych którzy z nami być nie będą mogli.
Obiecujemy również sprawozdanie ze spotkania - prawda Krystian  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## EDZIA

Dokładnie tak Aga zrobimy, ba myślę, że wielkie luuuuuu, za obenych i nieobecnych wykonamy nie tylko jeden raz   :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

*emems* - *LUUUUUUUU* zrobimy na pewno...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
... właśnie się zastanawiam kogo tu ubrać w miano ,,Oficjalnego Reportera Wakacyjnego Zlotu Forum"... są chętni...???

----------


## emems

*booskooooo to LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUlajcie 
sobie i aby wam pogoda ......przedewszystkim ducha..... dopisała*

----------


## EDZIA

> *emems* - *LUUUUUUUU* zrobimy na pewno...    
> ... właśnie się zastanawiam kogo tu ubrać w miano ,,Oficjalnego Reportera Wakacyjnego Zlotu Forum"... są chętni...???


 Krystian po spotkaniu w Warszawie stwierdzam, że Tobie najlepiej do twarzy z aparatem fotograficznym, ale jako gospodarz nie będziesz miał na to czasu...zatem kombinuj  :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

Polulamy ,polulamy będzie się działo  :smile:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Uller

Po konsultacjach z moją małżonką, pozwolę sobie nieśmiało na pytanie: 
czy możemy się wprosić na  spotkanie?

----------


## Redakcja

Drodzy Forumowicze, czekamy na Wasze deklaracje przyjazdu na Letnie Spotkanie Forum. Chcielibyśmy zaangażować się w to przedsięwzięcie - pod warunkiem jednak, że swoją obecnością poprzecie ten sympatyczny pomysł Krystiana. 
P.S. Mamy drużynę piłkarską, więc drżyj ekipo forumowa...

----------


## pitbull

Hmmm ... umiem ladnie sfaulowac  :Roll:  ... moze sie nadam  :Roll:

----------


## Majka

O tak  :big grin:  faulowanie to moja specjalność  :cool:  kapki i różne wslizgi  :Lol:  
Tylko pewnie mecz bedzie rozegrany o wczesnej jak na mnie porze  :Roll:

----------


## McŁoś

Drżyj Redakcyjo!!!
Mój znajomy ornitolog już szykuje rezerwowych do zespołu "Forumowiczów" ( Dudek, Zuraw i Kos ) i co Wy na to???

----------


## Krystian

> Po konsultacjach z moją małżonką, pozwolę sobie nieśmiało na pytanie: 
> czy możemy się wprosić na  spotkanie?


Nie musicie się wpraszać...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Wszyscy są jednocześnie gośćmi i gospodarzami...  :Wink2:  
*Uller*, jesteście na liście...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

> Drodzy Forumowicze, czekamy na Wasze deklaracje przyjazdu na Letnie Spotkanie Forum. Chcielibyśmy zaangażować się w to przedsięwzięcie - pod warunkiem jednak, że swoją obecnością poprzecie ten sympatyczny pomysł Krystiana. 
> P.S. Mamy drużynę piłkarską, więc drżyj ekipo forumowa...


No to szykuję boisko...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
Sam deklaruję się do bramki (bo zajmuję w niej dużo miejsca   :Lol:  ) a z *pitbullem* i *Majką* na stoperze nie będę musiał nic robić ... poza bronieniem karnych...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Deklarujcie swoją obecność, zabawa będzie przednia a i idea rozegrania meczu ,,Dla Nikoli" godna wsparcia i udziału, jeszcze raz serdecznie zapraszam. Aktualizowana lista uczestników  w drugim poście tego tematu.

----------


## Krystian

Pytanie do *Redakcji* - czy drużyna ma być damsko - męska (większość forumowiczów to forumowiczki...  :Wink2:  , podobnie jak w Redakcji  :Wink2:  ) czy wyłącznie męska...  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  ?

----------


## Aga J.G

Ja optuję za drużyną damsko - męską   :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## pitbull

Pod warunkiem ze bedzie wymiana koszulek   :Roll:

----------


## Majka

Nie będę faulowac kobiet, to za malo zabawne  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Pod warunkiem ze bedzie wymiana koszulek


Pit, jak będą koszulki, to wymiana OBOWIĄZKOWO  :big grin:   :Wink2:  



> Nie będę faulowac kobiet, to za malo zabawne


Majka ale faceci też będą grać...więc będzie kogo faulować  :Wink2:   :Roll:  jakby co  :ohmy:

----------


## Krystian

*Edzia* - coś mi się widzi, że masz dwójkę wspaniałych stoperów do wpisania na listę ...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Majka

Rozumiem, ze dla babskiej częsci teamu wszelkie chwyty dozwolone  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

*Majka* - mając taką obronę przyd sobą byłbym najspokojniejszym bramkarzem na świecie...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## EDZIA

> Rozumiem, ze dla babskiej częsci teamu wszelkie chwyty dozwolone


Majka, oczywiście...jak normalnie w życiu  :Wink2:  , pod jednym warunkiem, że nie będą zagrażać bezpośrednio życiu i zdrowiu przeciwnika  :smile:  




> *Edzia* - coś mi się widzi, że masz dwójkę wspaniałych stoperów do wpisania na listę ...


 To co szefie, wpisujemy ich na listę Kadry Forumowej   :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## pitbull

A jak bez koszulek to niby gdzie umieszcze logo sponsora   :Roll:  
Kadra jak to kadr potrzebuje oficjalnego powolania. No i macierzysty klub musi wyrazic zgode   :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

*Edzia* - rozpocznij per-traktacje z Grupą Krakowską o powołanie do kadry *Majki* i *pitbulla*..... a może jeszcze kogoś...

----------


## EDZIA

> A jak bez koszulek to niby gdzie umieszcze logo sponsora   
> Kadra jak to kadr potrzebuje oficjalnego powolania. No i macierzysty klub musi wyrazic zgode


Pit logo może być na czapeczkach, tatuaż...itp  :Wink2:   :Roll:  


*Oficjalne Powołanie  
Powołuję uroczyście zawodnika Pitbull`a do Kadry Forumowej na pozycję ......Napastnika ....może być ?*

----------


## Majka

To może ja jednak zostane na ławce rezerwowych. Trudno sie gra nieustannie sie smiejąc  :Lol:  A powagi i potrzebnej zaciętości to raczej u mnie sie nie znajdzie  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> To może ja jednak zostane na ławce rezerwowych. Trudno sie gra nieustannie sie smiejąc  A powagi i potrzebnej zaciętości to raczej u mnie sie nie znajdzie


Majka weź się nie wygłupiaj...jaka ławka rezerwowych  :Evil:  . Jak zobaczysz przeciwnika to na pewno spoważniejesz  :smile:

----------


## pitbull

Napastliwosc to u mnie cecha wrodzona, zajadlosc   :Evil:  przekazywana z ojca na syna zaczynajac od naszego slynnego przodka prapteropsa.   :Lol:

----------


## Enya

Tak a propos gwary śląskiej, to mi się przypomniało, że mój Teść- rodowity Ślązok, na emeryturze zabrał się za pisanie słownika gwary śląskiej. Może uda mi się wyrwać mu jeden tom, to możemy się posiłkować w razie czego słownikiem, aby nie wypaść przed tymi zza miedzy blado, że niby własnej gwary nie znamy. Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

To co ostatnio od wujka uslyszalem

Malkfapa
Nachtop

bylo jeszcze pare innych ale mie sie zapomnialo    :sad:

----------


## Aga J.G

Widze że drużyna się zbiera, takatyka się ustala nic tylko czekać na mecz.  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Gosia Łódź

chlip, chlip, chlip

A ja byłam teraz w OGRODZIEŃCU i  nie wiedziałam że tam Krystian mieszka. :sad: 

Mieszkałam na Partyzantów 8

----------


## Aga J.G

:cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Krystian

> A ja byłam teraz w OGRODZIEŃCU i  nie wiedziałam że tam Krystian mieszka.


*Gosia* - jeszcze nie mieszka, ale mogliśmy się spotkać...  :sad:  
... no to już wiesz jak dojechać... następna wizyta ...28.08   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  ???

----------


## Krystian

> Tak a propos gwary śląskiej, to mi się przypomniało, że mój Teść- rodowity Ślązok, na emeryturze zabrał się za pisanie słownika gwary śląskiej. Może uda mi się wyrwać mu jeden tom, to możemy się posiłkować w razie czego słownikiem, aby nie wypaść przed tymi zza miedzy blado, że niby własnej gwary nie znamy. Pozdrawiam


*Enya* - literatury nigdy za dużo, będzie co poczytać...  :Wink2:

----------


## Gosia Łódź

> Napisał Gosia Łódź
> 
> A ja byłam teraz w OGRODZIEŃCU i  nie wiedziałam że tam Krystian mieszka.
> 
> 
> *Gosia* - jeszcze nie mieszka, ale mogliśmy się spotkać...  
> ... no to już wiesz jak dojechać... następna wizyta ...28.08     ???



Dziękuję za zaproszenie, zobaczę jak z czasem

----------


## Krystian

*Gosia* - ty się nie migaj czasem, tylko startuj do Ogrodzieńca, tym bardziej, że jak wiedzę metę masz zapewnioną w Podzamczu...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Krystian

*DLA TYCH KTÓRZY NIE WIEDZĄ JAK MNIE ROZPOZNAĆ ,,W TŁUMIE"
DZIEŁO MAKSIA:
*

----------


## Teska

Hmmm


   jak to a my nie mamy druzyny????? a gdzie jakis trening :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 


Krystian , a gdzie mozna zapisac sie a liste/????? moj małżonek też bedzie :smile:  wiec sztuk 2...

----------


## Teska

OSOWA




  jak to daleko??????? a co ja mam powiedziec????? ja jade ze szczecina...

----------


## pitbull

Liste prowadzi Edzia.

----------


## Krystian

> ...Krystian , a gdzie mozna zapisac sie a liste/????? moj małżonek też bedzie wiec sztuk 2...


*Teska* - jeżeli chodzi o mecz to jak pisze wyżej pitbull...   :big tongue:  
u mnie jesteś na liście, która jest aktualizowana w drugim poście w tym temacie na str.1.   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

*Mam pytanko do osób które już zadeklarowały chęć wspólnego spotkania* (gaga2, Adam_ , EDZIA, Aga J.G, joanka77, Grzegorz63, Wowka, kgadzina, Noel,  Majka, ilona75, loop, magdak, Teska, pitbull, Agacka, Krystian, Ziaba, Enya, Uller, bodzio_g... ), *ile szykować na budowie miejsc do spania ???* (możecie odpowiadać na priva...  :Wink2:  )

----------


## ARi.

Witam   :big grin:  
Widze  :ohmy:   że fajne  :big tongue:  , spore grono sie organizuje na zlot fiu fiu
Ja narazie śledze wontek 

Pozdrawiam ARi   :Wink2:

----------


## Adam___

> *Mam pytanko do osób które już zadeklarowały chęć wspólnego spotkania* (gaga2, Adam_ , EDZIA, Aga J.G, joanka77, Grzegorz63, Wowka, kgadzina, Noel,  Majka, ilona75, loop, magdak, Teska, pitbull, Agacka, Krystian, Ziaba, Enya, Uller, bodzio_g... ), *ile szykować na budowie miejsc do spania ???* (możecie odpowiadać na priva...  )


No dla mnie to raczej chyba nie .W razie czego to sie na piechote nawet do domu dotelepie  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał Krystian
> 
> *Mam pytanko do osób które już zadeklarowały chęć wspólnego spotkania* (gaga2, Adam_ , EDZIA, Aga J.G, joanka77, Grzegorz63, Wowka, kgadzina, Noel,  Majka, ilona75, loop, magdak, Teska, pitbull, Agacka, Krystian, Ziaba, Enya, Uller, bodzio_g... ), *ile szykować na budowie miejsc do spania ???* (możecie odpowiadać na priva...  )
> 
> 
> No dla mnie to raczej chyba nie .W razie czego to sie na piechote nawet do domu dotelepie


No ze mną trochę gorzej, ciężko było by mi się dotelepać do domu, muszę zdążyć do 1 września  :Wink2:  , zatem wstępnie  Krystian rezerwuję 4 miejsca noclegowe  :Wink2:  




> Witam   
> Widze   że fajne  , spore grono sie organizuje na zlot fiu fiu
> Ja narazie śledze wontek 
> 
> Pozdrawiam ARi


 *ARi* a Ty nie podczytuj  tego wątku...tylko migiem się wpisuj na listę uczestników i KONIECZNIE  :cool:   :Evil:  , do Kadry Forumowej  :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## loop

łomatko!!!!
ja nawet nie wiedziałem że taki wątek jest - w sumie to nie czytam całego forum tylko wymianę doświadczeń i grupę oberschlesien  :wink: 
Dobrze że Krystian napisał tu http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...=378414#378414 o tym bo bym pewnie tego nie zauważył nigdy

----------


## Krystian

> No ze mną trochę gorzej, ciężko było by mi się dotelepać do domu, muszę zdążyć do 1 września  , zatem wstępnie  Krystian rezerwuję 4 miejsca noclegowe


OK...  :big tongue:  
Jako pierwsza masz sypialnię... powiedzmy 20m2 dla swojej Rodzinki.
Jeszcze sześć pokoików wolnych...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   (salonu nie liczę bo będzie ,,ogólnodostępny" do późnych godzin...  :Wink2:  , piwnicy i garażu też nie bo tam jest brrrrrzimno...)

----------


## Anna Węgrzyn

Czy i my moglibyśmy dołączyć? "My" to ja i mój mąż oraz dwóch małych urwisów.

----------


## bodzio_g

Hej wszystkim.
Krystian, czy Ty wiesz na co się wypuszczasz?. A żona wie co kombinujesz? Tyle luda jak Ci się zwali  do chaty to ci ją rozniosą (zwłaszcza dzieci),ja nie popuszczę. Wejdę w każdą dziurę, inni chyba też. Poza tym musisz przygotować piwnice na napoje, co Ci wszyscy przywieziemy ze sobą.Myśle,że kołocza też ktoś przywiezie(inni mogą przywieźć jakieś ciasto  :Wink2:  ). Wuszt najlepiej jeden rodzaj,więc Ty byś musiał to załatwić, ew. może być kiełbasa  :big grin:   :big grin: . 
Do wszystkich: proponuje na miejscu jakąś małą zrzutkę dla gospodarza na cele organizacyjne.  Napiszcie co sądzicie. Acha, co do kociołków, to nie mam zdania, tylko tyle, że to dużo roboty i pieczenia, a nie zawsze wychodzi. Nara mam nadzieję, że będę.

----------


## Aga J.G

Zawsze się coś zorganizuje  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Krystian ja też zamawiam nocleg dla 4 osób.
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## loop

my z moją się wyśpimy w pasacie. Zresztą kto wogóle chce spać.  :smile:

----------


## Krystian

> Czy i my moglibyśmy dołączyć? "My" to ja i mój mąż oraz dwóch małych urwisów.


No nareszcie ktoś z Grupy Częstochowskiej...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Witaj Aniu, jesteś na liście...  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

> Zawsze się coś zorganizuje   
> Krystian ja też zamawiam nocleg dla 4 osób.
> Pozdrawiam Aga.


*Aga J.G* masz i TY pokoik dla swojej Rodzinki...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

> my z moją się wyśpimy w pasacie. Zresztą kto wogóle chce spać.


Passat ma zarezerwowane miejsce na terenie ogrodzonym...  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

*ZAPRASZAM OCZYWIŚCIE Z RODZINAMI*...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue: 
Dobry pomysł EDZI - *LISTA UCZESTNIKÓW*:
gaga2, Adam_ , EDZIA, Aga J.G, joanka77, Grzegorz63, Wowka, kgadzina, Noel,  Majka, ilona75, loop, magdak, Teska, pitbull, Agacka, Krystian, Ziaba, Enya, Uller, bodzio_g, Gosia Łódź, Anna Węgrzyn, ...... a i *REDAKCJA* nie wyklucza swego udziału, przygotowyje nawet drużynę piłkarską...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

> Hej wszystkim.
> Krystian, czy Ty wiesz na co się wypuszczasz?. *Nie wiem...*  
>  A żona wie co kombinujesz? *Wie...*  
> Tyle luda jak Ci się zwali  do chaty to ci ją rozniosą (zwłaszcza dzieci),ja nie popuszczę. Wejdę w każdą dziurę, inni chyba też. *Zapraszam we wszystkie dziury...*    
> Poza tym musisz przygotować piwnice na napoje, co Ci wszyscy przywieziemy ze sobą. *Piwnice gotowe...*  
> Myśle,że kołocza też ktoś przywiezie(inni mogą przywieźć jakieś ciasto  ). Wuszt najlepiej jeden rodzaj,więc Ty byś musiał to załatwić, ew. może być kiełbasa  . *OK...*
> Do wszystkich: proponuje na miejscu jakąś małą zrzutkę dla gospodarza na cele organizacyjne.  Napiszcie co sądzicie. *WYKLUCZONE !!!* (Choć pewna forma dobrowolnej zbiórki wśród uczestników dla Nikoli nie jest wykluczona...)
> Acha, co do kociołków, to nie mam zdania, tylko tyle, że to dużo roboty i pieczenia, a nie zawsze wychodzi. Nara mam nadzieję, że będę.


 *Kociołków będzie chyba dosyć...* (liczę na tych którzy deklarowali się na poprzednich stronach...  :Wink2:  )

----------


## Aga J.G

Krystian dzięki   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  za apartament  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## loop

> *REDAKCJA*  [...] przygotowyje nawet drużynę piłkarską...


O, będzie fusbal. To mi się podoba.

----------


## Krystian

No to zapisuj się szybko do drużyny....  :big tongue:  
Ale zaroz...pjeronym... no to *loop*...  :Wink2:

----------


## Teska

podnosze :smile:  :smile: ,zeby temat nie upadł :smile:

----------


## loop

> No to zapisuj się szybko do drużyny....


Tylko mi jeszcze powiedz że mam szukać nowego wątku o zapisach na fusbal?  :smile:  Bo jak nie to oświadczam, że grom.

----------


## bodzio_g

Chopy!!! i Baby!!!!!.
Bo już sierpień.
Trza sie rychtować.
Czy to prawda że w Kolumbii rozlewają hoop JASNE PEŁNE?  :Wink2:  
Podobno trza przyjechać do Ogrodzieńca, żeby sie o tym dowiedzieć.
Nara, mam nadzieję, że będę.

----------


## bodzio_g

Jeśli chodzi o kadrę, to wystawiam synka do ataku, bo ja tylko  mogę zamiast słupka ( żeby zmniejszyć szerokość bramki)  :Wink2:  
Nara

----------


## januszw

Witam serdecznie
Jestem nowym uczestnikiem FORUM - wszystkich serdecznie witam i pozdrawiam. Zaintrygował mnie zlot w KRĘPIE , bo właśnie w KRĘPIE buduję dom - jednal moja KRĘPA leży 3 km od SŁUPSKA. Szkoda, że to tak daleko od KRĘPY przy OGRODZIEŃCU. 
Życzę miłej zabawy wszystkim uczestnikom zlotu!!!
A może jest jeszcze gdzieś jakaś KRĘPA? Może to dobry pomysł na integrację KRĘP POLSKICH?
Pozdrawiam
Janusz

----------


## ilona75

Jezli chodzi o nas to raczej po imprezce wracamy na do domu - tylko jeszcze niewiemy kto bedzie pasażerem a kto kierowcą? Chyba bedziemy rzucać monetą.

----------


## Krystian

> A może jest jeszcze gdzieś jakaś KRĘPA? Może to dobry pomysł na integrację KRĘP POLSKICH?
> Pozdrawiam
> Janusz


Cześć Janusz, o ile dobrze pamiętam, to Basia Niechcicowa też mieszkała w *KRĘPIE*......  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

> Jezli chodzi o nas to raczej po imprezce wracamy na do domu - tylko jeszcze niewiemy kto bedzie pasażerem a kto kierowcą? Chyba bedziemy rzucać monetą.


... wszyscy wracaję do domu z tym, że niektórzy do mojego ,,domu w budowie"...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Ew-ka

Proponuję ,aby kazdy zaopatrzył sie w identyfikator z Forumowym imieniem  :Lol:  
Będzie od razu jasne kto kim jest

*Miłej zabawy*

----------


## ilona75

Z tymi identyfikatorami to bardzo dobry pomysł  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Z tymi identyfikatorami to bardzo dobry pomysł


 Identyfikatory się robią   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  . Mam tylko prośbę o podanie imion osób towarzyszących.

----------


## Majka

Tomek  :big grin:  

A może, żeby latwiej bylo zapamietywać, to na plakietkach tych co sami nie biorą udziału w forum dopisywać imię forumowicza?

----------


## EDZIA

Majko imiona dzieci też ?
Twoje to Ania i Michał...dobrze pamiętam ?

----------


## Majka

Edzia, ale Ty masz pamięć  :big grin:  
Ich nie wpisuj, wracają 29 tego z obozu.  :big grin:

----------


## Krystian

*Edzia* czuwa nad wszystkim...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Zaprojektowała śliczne plakietki na zlot...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
Pomyślała o wszystkim, dajcie jej tylko dane...  :Wink2:

----------


## Sonika

Witam,
My też chętnie wybralibysmy się do Ogrodzieńca, tylko....nie mamy samochodu.
*Krystian* - czy bez samochodu da się do Ciebie jakoś dotrzeć? Znajdzie się dla nas miejsce na spotkaniu?
Będziemy jechać z Krakowa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krystian

Cześć Sonika   :big tongue:  !!!
Myślę, że o wspólny dojazd możesz poprasić na krakowskiej, zresztą zerknij na listę, na pewno z kimś dojedziecie...  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

Dobry pomysł EDZI - *LISTA UCZESTNIKÓW*:
gaga2, Adam_ , EDZIA, Aga J.G, joanka77, Grzegorz63, Wowka, kgadzina, Noel,  Majka, ilona75, loop, magdak, Teska, pitbull, Agacka, Krystian, Ziaba, Enya, Uller, bodzio_g, Gosia Łódź, Anna Węgrzyn, Sonika, ...... a i *REDAKCJA* nie wyklucza swego udziału, przygotowuje nawet drużynę piłkarską...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Wowka

W ramach ćwiczeń  ślonskiej godki pozerkejcie se tukej 

http://www.grafmix.40.pl/rozrywka/Slonske_Windows.pps

(zmiana slajdów klawiszem Page Down)

Pyrsk ludkowie

----------


## Teska

*kwestia formalna* 



czy zlot bedzie??? bo cisza nastała.....

----------


## Sonika

Ale się ubawiłam   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Istne kino.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Teska

ups...dopiero strona mi sie otworzyła.....  :Lol:   my tam z moja połowką trenujemy....


*Krystian*  czy mozna jakos sie z Toba skontaktowac??? chcielibysmy gdzie zrobic rezerwacje....nio na noc... gdzie skoło albo w krakowie...do szczecina kawał drogi po fajnej impresce nie bedzie jak wrócic na kołach  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Adam___

> W ramach ćwiczeń  ślonskiej godki pozerkejcie se tukej 
> 
> http://www.grafmix.40.pl/rozrywka/Slonske_Windows.pps
> 
> Pyrsk ludkowie


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Wowka

I tu tyż se pozerkyjcie ludkowie. Tyż trza knefel "page down" ciś coby sztartnoć te moderne Łokna XP

A jak trza to "page Up" i bydzie curik.


http://www.gaw.centrum.net.pl/smiech/20030403.pps

----------


## Teska

łomatko   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## EDZIA

> ups...dopiero strona mi sie otworzyła.....   my tam z moja połowką trenujemy....
> 
> 
> *Krystian*  czy mozna jakos sie z Toba skontaktowac??? chcielibysmy gdzie zrobic rezerwacje....nio na noc... gdzie skoło albo w krakowie...do szczecina kawał drogi po fajnej impresce nie bedzie jak wrócic na kołach


Tesko Krystian zaoferował noclegi w swoim domu a o nocleg w Krakowie to raczej z Majką.
Krystian obecnie wypoczywa przed Zlotem  :Wink2:

----------


## EDZIA

Zlot już za dwa tygodnie ! 
Pod nieobecność Krystiana pozwalam sobie ponownie przedstawić listę uczestników i proszę o informacje czy wszyscy zapisani będą obecni na zlocie. 
Ponawiam prośbę o dane osób towarzyszących - imiona - żony/ męża, dzieci i innych  może być na priv. 
Do tej pory mam tylko informację od Majki, Adama__ , ilony 75, joanki77, bodzia_g, Agi J.G, Wowki, Ullera
LISTA UCZESTNIKÓW: 
1. gaga2, - pamiętam imiona 
2. Adam__ , - mam informację 
3. EDZIA, - pamiętam imiona  
4. Aga J.G, - mam informację
5. joanka77, mam informację 
6. Grzegorz63, 
7. Wowka, - mam informację
8. kgadzina, 
9. Noel, - nie może przyjechać...szkoda  :sad:  
10. Majka, - mam informację 
11. ilona75, mam informację 
12. loop, mam informację
13. magdak, - da znać czy przyjedzie
14. Teska, - mam informację
15. pitbull, - mam informację
16. Agacka, 
17. Krystian, nie pamiętam imienia córki 
18. Ziaba, - nie może przyjechać...szkoda   :sad:  
19. Enya, - mam informację
20. Uller, - mam informację
21. bodzio_g, - mam informację 
22. Gosia Łódź, - mam informację
23. Anna Węgrzyn, 
24. Sonika, ...... 
a i REDAKCJA nie wyklucza swego udziału, ...

----------


## Gosia Łódź

Gosia Łódź i Łukasz Łódź...
oczywiście jak wspomniałam mój mąz ma już ligę i gra, i musze Go namówić ,a by zrezygnował ze swego meczu ligowego -musi pogadać z trenerem.

Więc ja ostateczną odpowiedź czy przyjedziemy dam do tego czwartku tj. 19.08. dobrze?

Jak przyjadę to mam swój  namiot, i materac... oczywiście zgłaszam się do przywiezienia na grill -mięska, jakies piwko, sałatkę grecką mogę zrobić mam miskę na kilkanascie osób :smile: )

I mój mąż może spokojnie stać na bramce-jest bramkarzem :smile: ))

----------


## Aga J.G

Mam nadzieję że przed samym spotkaniem Krystian dostarczy jakieś namiary jak tam tarfić   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Aga J.G

Mam nadzieję że przed samym spotkaniem Krystian dostarczy jakieś namiary jak tam tarfić   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## bodzio_g

Aga J.G
Ja mam sprawdzony sposób:
1. jak masz dobry wzrok, to wyjdziesz na ruiny i.... zobaczysz
2. jak masz dobry słuch to.....usłyszysz
3. jak masz dobry węch to.....wyczujesz
a poza tym każdy napotkany człowiek zna droge to Ci wytłumaczy  :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

Bodzi dzieki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź  :Wink2:  mam nadzieję że moje zmysły nie zawiodą i jakoś znajdę  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## magdak

mąż Wojtek, syn (6 lat) Michał.
Potwierdzę jeszcze w najbliższym czasie czy uda nam się dojechać do Ogorodzieńca. Bo jeśli uda nam się zorganizować wszystko na budowie to chcielibyśmy jechać w najbliższy piątek na Mazury na parę dni (to będzie jedyny nasz tegoroczny wyjazd wakacyjny, bardzo nam potrzebny po stresach ostatnich miesięcy)...
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile: 
Magdak

----------


## kgadzina

Witojcie!
Proponuję ze swej strony żeby może powiadomić lokalną policję że tak wielka ilość samochodów parkująca przy ul. Piastowskiej to nie zebranie mafiozów z całej Polski ale niewinne spotkanie fanów budowania domów... (również z betonu   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  )
Nara!

----------


## magdak

jeśli uda nam się dotrzeć to też oczywiście z kiełbaskami i dużą ilością wszelkiego typu napojów  :smile: , sałatki nie obiecuję, bo najprawdopodobniej do Ogrodzieńca przyjedziemy bezpośrednio wracając z urlopu na Mazurach  :smile:

----------


## Aga J.G

Myślisz Kagadzinko że Policja będzie chciała zrobić na nas nalot, może nie będzie tak źle  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## tomek1950

Edziu,
Niestety (  :smile: ))) nie przyjechałem i będę miał kłopoty z dojechaniem. Jedyny słuszny kierunek to MAZURY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OBECNIE DOJEŻDŻAM W KAŻDY WEEKEND.

Tomek

----------


## EDZIA

Tomku szkoda, że Cię nie będzie

----------


## Redakcja

Niestety, nie wystawimy drużyny na spotkaniu w Ogrodzieńcu. Rozczarowanych - przepraszamy. Postaramy się być z Wami.
Pozdrawiamy serdecznie i trzymamy kciuki za organizację.

----------


## Majka

No i.... wygralismy walkowerem  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## bodzio_g

Widać , że wystraszyli sie takiego silnego składu drużyny z naszej strony  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## jamles

> Niestety, nie wystawimy drużyny na spotkaniu w Ogrodzieńcu. Rozczarowanych - przepraszamy. Postaramy się być z Wami.
> Pozdrawiamy serdecznie i trzymamy kciuki za organizację.


nie bójcie się mnie nie będzie   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
*kgadzina* nie martw się ty na Śląsk ja do Małopolski suma aut=const.
Policja sie nie kapnie, chyba, że *ryby*
 :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

proszę jak szybko wygralismy ten mecz  :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## maksiu

nie będzie meczu...hmmm no to znaczy ze nie musze już jechać do ogrodzieńca...a  swoją droga to redakcja powinna się wstydzić... najpierw nas pojudza.. ze ma drużyne... a jak przychodzi co do czego to bieże nogi za pas  :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Widzocznie Redakcja się przestraszyła   :Wink2:   :smile:  
Maksiu Ty się nie wygłupiaj pakuj walizki i do Ogrodzieńca  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Adam___

> Mam nadzieję że przed samym spotkaniem Krystian dostarczy jakieś namiary jak tam tarfić     
> Pozdrawiam Aga.


*Aga J.G.* na pierwszej stronie *Krystian* wytlumaczyl jak dojechac  :smile: 
I naprawde latwo trafic.Przetestowalm niedawno  :smile:

----------


## loop

To co, nie będzie fusbalu???   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  
Może orłów janasa weźmiemy i im wczaśniemy (po wczorajszym "występie" z Danią to chyba nie byłoby trudne)  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> To co, nie będzie fusbalu???     
> Może orłów janasa weźmiemy i im wczaśniemy (po wczorajszym "występie" z Danią to chyba nie byłoby trudne)


Fusball/ mecz / może być  :smile:   to wszystko będzie zależało od nasztch chęci...a drużyny np. ...czekam na pomysły  :Wink2: 

Może siły będą bardziej wyrównane, bo w meczu z Redakcją nasze szanse na wygraną były pod dużym znakiem zapytania.

----------


## Majka

Ależ Edzia, jak mozesz wątpić w nasze umiejętnosci pilkarskie  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Adam dzięki za info   :smile:

----------


## jamles

> Fusball/ mecz / może być   to wszystko będzie zależało od nasztch chęci...a drużyny np. ...czekam na pomysły 
> Może siły będą bardziej wyrównane, bo w meczu z Redakcją nasze szanse na wygraną były pod dużym znakiem zapytania.


*Edzia*  ponieważ notowania Redakcji zbliżają się do notowań byłego
rządu mojego niestety imiennika dziwi mnie Twój pesymizm, po prostu
Redakcja boi się ludu  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Evil:   :Wink2:  
Moje propozycje to mecze np. Krakowiacy i Górale, Berciki i Zbyszki,
Ślązoki i Warszawioki, a jeżeli Igrzyska to niech sie bijom 
Hanysy i Gorole a po meczu beczka *KELTA* do wszystkich
 :Wink2:   :cool:   :oops:

----------


## Majka

hanysy i gorole mówisz  :Roll:  to ja nie wiem, gdzie sie uplasować. Z urodzenia hanyska, z zamieszkania gorolka  :big grin:  Przyjdzie mi podawać wszystkim piwo  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> hanysy i gorole mówisz  to ja nie wiem, gdzie sie uplasować. Z urodzenia hanyska, z zamieszkania gorolka  Przyjdzie mi podawać wszystkim piwo


Majka w takim razie  jesteś świetną kandydatką na sędziego  :smile:

----------


## Majka

Tak, sędzia sprawiedliwy równo wszystkim polewa  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Aga J.G

Oj widzę że bez meczu się nie obejdzie  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## bodzio_g

Ho ho . 
Jest beczka piwa , jest sedzia , co polewa , tylko przeciwnik dał plamy.
Chłopców od Janasa nie bierzemy , bo za ciency dla nas. Więc co, a może elita i liderzy kontra nowicjusze ?

----------


## Aga J.G

Dobry pomysł  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jamles

może "Orły Górskiego" zaprosić  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
*Majka*  pierszo połowa u nos, a po przerwie możesz zacząć piwo
nalewać   :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## joanka77

Niestety nie damy rady przyjechać na zlot  :sad:  zmiana planów  :sad:

----------


## Aga J.G

:cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## bodzio_g

A wczoraj w Ogrodzieńcu była wielka impreza. Ciekawe , czy ktoś był ??
Prosze o relację.

----------


## Krystian

*bodzio_g* - ja nie byłem dopiero wróciłem i czytam sobie...  :big tongue:  
Dziękuję wszystkim za podtrzymanie tematu, na pytania zaraz odpowiem...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

> Niestety, nie wystawimy drużyny na spotkaniu w Ogrodzieńcu. Rozczarowanych - przepraszamy. Postaramy się być z Wami.
> Pozdrawiamy serdecznie i trzymamy kciuki za organizację.


No to mamy nadzieję, że *Redakcja* wystawi godną reprezentację na spotkanie przy grillu...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Krystian

> nie będzie meczu...hmmm no to znaczy ze nie musze już jechać do ogrodzieńca...a  swoją droga to redakcja powinna się wstydzić... najpierw nas pojudza.. ze ma drużyne... a jak przychodzi co do czego to bieże nogi za pas


*maksiu* - jasne, że nie musisz, ale jak miło by było gdybyś zechciał i mógł przyjechać...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

> Moje propozycje to mecze np. Krakowiacy i Górale, Berciki i Zbyszki, Ślązoki i Warszawioki, a jeżeli Igrzyska to niech sie bijom Hanysy i Gorole a po meczu beczka *KELTA* do wszystkich


... jaaaaaaaa, najlepi namjyszać i śe straćić, a potym śe śmjoć...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Adam___

Wybieralem sie
Ale z uwagi na pogode i na niski pulap chmur - jak to fachowo brzmi  :smile:  - zrezygnowalem.
Bylem kiedys na takim pokazie w Olsztynie k/Czestochowy jak byla podobna pogoda.
Niewiele bylo widac  :sad: .Tzn widac bylo ale to nie bylo to co jak jest bezchmurne niebo
Bo te najlepsze ognie to wybuchaja dosyc wysoko  :smile:

----------


## Krystian

> hanysy i gorole mówisz  to ja nie wiem, gdzie sie uplasować. Z urodzenia hanyska, z zamieszkania gorolka  Przyjdzie mi podawać wszystkim piwo


*Majka* - to jest nas już dwójka (no chyba, że Adam_ i ... np.: Wowka ? się przyłączą...  :Wink2:  )
Zawsze możemy jedną *połówkę* w jednej a drugą *połówkę* w drugiej drużynie...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

> Niestety nie damy rady przyjechać na zlot  zmiana planów


  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  
 :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Adam___

No to ciekawe do jakiego "sortu" ja sie zaliczam.
Z urodzenia i zamieszkania przez .... dziesci lat - hanys 
Z rodzicow - jak to ktos okreslil - basztard  :smile: 
A teraz od niedawna to gorol

To w koncu kim ja jestem ??  :wink:

----------


## Krystian

No to do Zlotu niewiele zostało w związku z czym:
- meldujcie się do Edzi, aby plakietki były gotowe na Zlot...  :big tongue:  
- wydrukujcie sobie pierwszy post w tym temacie, gdzie objaśniam jak dojechać,
- jażeli macie pytania, to odpowiem na nie do środy (24.00), ponieważ w czwartek i piątek mam ,,conieco" do zrobienia w domku i na działce...  :Wink2:  
... ale będzie jazda...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Krystian

*Adam_* - jesteś *FORUMOWICZEM* !!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

... acha, krzinka *Kelta* przywieziona... tylko czy się ostanie...  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## jamles

> Napisał jamles
> 
> Moje propozycje to mecze np. Krakowiacy i Górale, Berciki i Zbyszki, Ślązoki i Warszawioki, a jeżeli Igrzyska to niech sie bijom Hanysy i Gorole a po meczu beczka *KELTA* do wszystkich    
> 
> 
> ... jaaaaaaaa, najlepi namjyszać i śe straćić, a potym śe śmjoć...


jo to bych sie z tego weselo strcioł i s Wami  pochichroł, ale to by było
namieszane  :ohmy:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
jeszcze idzie zagrać mecze
Silka- ytong
bale - porotherm
JW- 3W
żeby było więcej czasu na grill i piwko to grać tylko na "elwry"  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## jamles

> ... acha, krzinka *Kelta* przywieziona... tylko czy się ostanie...


NIESTETY najwyżej pół   :cool:

----------


## Krystian

... a *TYN Jamles łognisty* mjyszo dali...  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jamles

> ... a *TYN Jamles łognisty* mjyszo dali...


te małe to już takie som   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

Szkoda, że cię zabraknie... :sad:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

,, Na elwry" to dobry pomysł, na Krępie ostała się jedna bramka, taka bardziej do ręcznej, ale zawsze...można rozegrać kilkanaście meczy ...  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## loop

No dobra, tylko powiedzcie w końcu czy mom brać te korki czy nie, bo już nie wiem czy ten szpil bedzie czy nie  :smile:

----------


## Krystian

> No dobra, tylko powiedzcie w końcu czy mom brać te korki czy nie, bo już nie wiem czy ten szpil bedzie czy nie


*loop* - zabierz korki i fusbalówkę, myślę, że rozegramy kilka kolejek ,,elwrów"...  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

*PROGRAM (OTWARTY):*
*- 12.00 – 15.00 –* dojeżdżamy, oglądamy domek, częstuję gości kawusią   i  ciachem, dla dzieciaków też coś będzie...
*- 15.00 – 20.00 –* wspólny grill na KRĘPIE , do tego ognisko i pieczonki (mamy 4 kociołki), no i jakieś pivco...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  , możemy w tym czasie: rozegrać kilka meczy ,,na elwry" (na jedenastki), wysłuchać instruktażu na temat robienia pieczonek, posłuchać ,,ślonskij godki", ....... *dodajcie wasze propozycje*
*- 20.00 – xx.xx –* zrobi się już ciemno, więc możemy wrócić na budowę mojego domku i jeszcze pogadać...  :cool:  

*PROŚBA*: zabierzcie z sobą, jeżeli nie sprawi to wam kłopotu, grille składane, bo mój może być zbyt mało wydajny jak na tak dużą grupę ...  :Confused:  Węgiel drzewny i drewno na ognisko i pieczonki oczywiście przygotuję...  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Pieruny, a mnie w druga strona rzuci. Na Mazury musza jechać. Niech no ino wam sie Skarbek nie naprzykrzo. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich którzy dojadą,
I gospodarzy też.
Tomek

----------


## Majka

Dojedziemy prosto na Krępę, troche spóźnieni, wsciekle głodni i spragnieni  :cool:   :big grin:  mam nadzieje, ze pamietacie o przykazaniach Bozych  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Aga J.G

My też raczej będziemy spóźnieni ale będziemy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Wowka

A u mnie zaczęły się pewne problemy .....   :cry:  
Mam nadzieję, że do soboty się wyjaśni ...... (pozytywnie   :big tongue:  ) i przynajmniej na kilka godzin sie spotkamy.

----------


## EDZIA

Wowka...kurka wodna, musi się pozytywnie wyjaśnić...trzymam za to kciuki   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  .

----------


## Krystian

> Dojedziemy prosto na Krępę, troche spóźnieni, wsciekle głodni i spragnieni   mam nadzieje, ze pamietacie o przykazaniach Bozych


*spragnionych - napoić*... czy jakoś tak...  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

> A u mnie zaczęły się pewne problemy .....   
> Mam nadzieję, że do soboty się wyjaśni ...... (pozytywnie   ) i przynajmniej na kilka godzin sie spotkamy.


*Wowka* - nic się niec bój, jak nie przyjedziesz, to o 20.00 wsiadamy *WSZYSCY* w samochody i jedziemy do ciebie na parapetówę...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   ... tym bardziej, że to tylko 25min. spokojnej jazdy...  :Wink2:

----------


## Majka

:Lol:  Wowka pora szykować "referat", a może lepiej jednak dojechać do Ogrodzieńca  :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Wowka przyjeżdżaj bo jak się wszyscy zwalimy na parapetówę to będzie ciężko.  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Wowka

Kochani... parapetów mam całkiem sporo i tych węższych i tych szerszych TYŻ dla każdego się coś dobierze odpowiedniego  .....  :Wink2:  

Właśnie się głowię jak pogodzić terminy  ....  :sad:

----------


## Aga J.G

Wowka ty tach nas nie zaparaszaj bo jak nie przyjedziesz to gotowi jesteśmy pooglądać te parapety  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## maksiu

niestety nie pojawie sie w Ogrodzieńcu gdyż dopiero w sobote skonczymy prace na budowie... zycze milej zabawy...
napewno bedzie jeszcze jakas okazja do spotkania
pozdrawiam

----------


## Teska

Maksiu


  hmm...jakie prace???? cos tu nas sciemniasz kolego   :Lol:   :Lol:  pakuj sie i sio do Ogrodzienca :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Wowka

Podaję link do strony UMiG w Ogrodzieńcu http://www.ogrodzieniec.pl/

Jest tutaj sporo informacji o atrakcjach turystycznych ...
Niestety ale brak mapki   :cry:

----------


## Krystian

*Wowka* - i bez mapki łatwo do mnie trafić...  :Wink2:  

Dzisiaj i w piątek muszę jeszcze popracować na działce, więc nie będzie mnie na Forum, czekam na WAS w *SOBOTĘ*...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  

Wydrukujcie sobie opis dojazdu, lub zapamiętajcie adres Ogrodzieniec - ul.Piastowska/Spacerowa (droga na Krępę)...  :big tongue:

----------


## Wowka

Ja trafię .....  :big tongue:  

Ale mapkę też znalazłem http://www.jura.art.pl/pl/index.php?go=mapserw
  po lewej stronie jest link do mapki a potem należy wybrać (i powiększyć) Kwadrat 3 od lewej i 6 licząc od góry w dół

----------


## Krystian

*JAK DOJECHAC* :
-	od KRAKOWA – drogą ,,4” do Olkusza, dalej ,,791”, kilka metrów za białą tablicą ,,Ogrodzieniec” pierwsza w lewo to Piastowska, w dół do końca i po lewej...
-	od SOSNOWCA – drogą ,,4” w kierunku Olkusza, dalej ,,790”, przez Łosień, Niegowonice (za szczytem wzniesienia jest parking i punkt widokowy na skałkach, warto się zatrzymać) , 1000 metrów za białą tablicą ,,Ogrodzieniec” pierwsza w prawo to Spacerowa, drogowskaz na KRĘPĘ, na drugim skrzyżowaniu w lewo stoi mój domek...
-	od CZĘSTOCHOWY – do Zawiercia, dalej drogą ,,78” na Kielce, w Fugasówce w prawo ,,791” do Ogrodzieńca, ok.3km do centrum, gdzie skręcamy w prawo na ,,790” w kierunku Dąbrowa Górnicza, Łazy, ok. 800m droga w lewo to Spacerowa, drogowskaz na KRĘPĘ, na drugim skrzyżowaniu w lewo stoi mój domek...

*KRĘPA* – to takie miejsce w lesie (1000m od mojego domku), gdzie są stawy, strumień, boisko, basen, brodzik dla dzieci, mini plac zabaw, kawiarnia, miejsca na ognisko...   :big tongue:  A tu Krępa na Mapie...

----------


## Joskul

Czytam i czytam, i coraz bardziej mi szkoda...Niestety  poślizg budowlano -przeprowadzkowy skutecznie zepsuł mi urlop i dzieciom wakacje. Nie decydowałam się na przyjazd, bo chyba przez skórę czułam opóźnienie przeprowadzkowe. I niestety, albo nareszcie- nadchodzi godzina zero. Bawcie się dobrze i wypijcie jakiegoś Kelcika za nową jakość naszej codziennosci.

----------


## Krystian

*Joskul* - wypijemy za wszystkich którzy nie mogli przyjechać...  :Wink2:

----------


## Kasiorek

To i za mnie wypijcie  :cry:  Nie dam rady przyjechać,ale myślami będę na pewno i już czekam na sprawozdanie fotograficzne ze spotkania.A miejsce wybraliście wyborne.Parę lat temu byłam tam na pokazie sztucznych ogni.Bawcie się dobrze 
pozdrawiam Kasiorek

----------


## Adam___

Jako ze na zlot do Ogrodzienca jade - moim wspanialym,czerwonym Astrolotem  :wink:  - tylko w dwie osoby to zeby powietrza nie wozic to moge zabrac 2-3 osoby z Dabrowy Gorniczej albo okolicy  :smile: 
Wyjazd kolo 11.
Jakby co to kontakt na priva albo tel 609 044-026

----------


## magdak

i nam się plany nieco pokopały, z wakacji zamiast w piątek wrócimy w niedzielę, więc niestety do Ogrodzieńca nie zdążymy... żałujemy mocno   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## ARi.

Witam 
Życze SUPER ZABAWY wypijcie browara zamnie brak czasu budowa   :Lol:  

POZDRAWIAM ELITE co sie bedzie bawiła zdajcie relacje i fotki zamieszczajcie na tym wondku
Pozdrawiam ARi   :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

Teska: niestety niektórzy musza wlasnymi rekami budować dom... jak sie nie ma wystarczającej ilości dudków to trzeba zasuwac...
pozdr
m.

----------


## tola

Podlasie ma zdecydowanie za daleko do Ogrodzieńca,
ale w imieniu wszystkich życzę super zabawy!
Na otarcie łez, ŻUBR - tuż za rogiem. Wasze zdrówko!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## osowa

:cry:  ojejka , nici z moich marzeń o wspólnym spotkaniu...
a tak bardzo chciałam , jednak nie zawsze wszystko idzie po myśli ( czytaj cieśla nawalił z terminem , i teraz muszę być na budowie...)
a wielka szkoda ..
Mam nadzieję , że jeszcze kiedyś mi się uda Was kochani poznać , wypić razem tych" co w puszczy występują "
itd ..
 :Wink2:  
Bużka i myślami jestem z Wami

----------

Kochani, strasznie wam zazdroszczę, że jutro się spotkacie. Bardzo bym chciała do was dołączyć, niestety mężusia mi oddelegowano zagramanicę, więc o spotkaiu z wami nici.   :sad:  
Życzę wam wspaniałej zabawy i bezdeszczowej pogody 

Pozdrawiam was serdecznie   :big grin:

----------


## Wowka

Każdy po kolei  żałuje, że go nie będzie i zazdrości innym spotkania....
Ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to nie będzie komu zazdroscić....   :cry:

----------

Oj *Wowka*- nie złość się. Na pewno będzie was dużo i pokażecie nam parę fotek ze spotkania. Mi nawalił z terminem mąż, sama nie pojadę bo- raz, że trochę daleko a dwa, że mam małego brzdąca, z którym sama nie odważę się jechać taki kawał drogi.   :cry:

----------


## Wowka

*gorgu77* - ja się nie złoszczę. Tylko tak jakoś smutnie się stało, że z wielu, bardzo wielu chętnych i entuzjastycznie nastawionych forumowiczów teraz tak wielu z różnych powodów dojechać nie jest w stani.

A powody potrafię zrozumieć. I mój przyjazd "wisi na włoku" pomimo, że mam do Ogrodzieńca na "rzut beretem"

----------


## Uller

Rzeczywiście jak tak dalej pójdzie to zrobi się bardzo kameralnie. Jakby było mało nieszczęść to żona mi się rozchorowała we wtorek. Miałem nadzieje że do soboty jej przejdzie, ale wczoraj chyba przechodziła apogeum anginy. Zaczęła nieśmiało cos mówić o tym, że może nie być w stanie pojechać. Sam też widzę w jakim jest stanie i nie wygląda to dobrze. Sam nie przyjadę, bo jak tak można zostawić chorą żonę w domu, a samemu na piwko wyskoczyć. Cały czas jestem dobrej myśli i mam nadzieję żonka wyzdrowieje i pojawimy się w Ogrodzieńcu. Ale i mój przyjazd zawisł na włosku.

----------


## Majka

Uller, przyznaj sie lepiej, że kierowca Twoj niepewny  :cool:   Żartuje, mam nadzieję, że zonie sie polepszy.

Auto mamy od wtorku w warsztacie  :sad:  Moja determinacja jest jednak olbrzymia.......pozyczam "ciężarowkę" od brata  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

Majka i tak trzymać !!!  :big grin:  
Nasz przyjazd też był pod znakiem zapytania, ale na szczęście wszystko pomyślnie się skończyło i będziemy...no chyba, żeby jakaś siła wyższa   :Confused:  
Szkoda naprawdę szkoda, że tyle osób nie może przybyć do Ogrodzieńca.
Mam jednak nadzieję, że osoby, które zjawią się w Ogrodzieńcu przywiozą ze sobą duży zapas *DOBREGO HUMORU* i zabawa będzie przednia.  :smile:  
A będą to : 
1. gaga2, 
2. Adam__ , 
3. EDZIA,  
4. Aga J.G,  
5. Grzegorz63, 
6. Wowka, 
7. kgadzina, ?
8. Majka, -  
9. ilona75,  
10. loop, 
11. pitbull, -   
12. Krystian
13. Enya, - 
14. Uller, - ?
15. bodzio_g, -  
16. Gosia Łódź, -? 
17. Anna Węgrzyn, ?

Jako, że biedny Krystian odcięty od netu, w pocie czoła przygotowuje teren na jutrzejszy zlot mogę zdradzić tajemnicę, że przygotowany został dla niego "Dyplom uznania" z odpowiednim tekstem napisanym w gwarze śląskiej,  istny  majstersztyk jednego z Forumowiczów.  :smile:  .
Jeżeli ktoś w ostatnim momencie zdecyduje się na przyjazd będzie mile w Ogrodzieńcu widziany a i Krystian pewnie się bardzo ucieszy.

----------


## Uller

Jeżeli przyjedziemy to moja żona wylosuje krótszą słomkę, to znaczy będzie wyznaczona do kierowania w drodze powrotnej, bo antybiotyki nie lubią mieszania z alkoholem. Zatem moja motywacja aby przyjechać wzrosła. Ale w pierwszej kolejności muszę dbać o dobro żony, i to czego bym chciał a czego nie chciał nie ma nic do gadania.
Jako realista czułem się zobowiązany do poinformowania Was o zaistniałej sytuacji, ale w tej sprawie cały czas jestem optymistą. Mam nadzieję że się pojawimy.

----------


## EDZIA

Kto bierze ze sobą aparat fotograficzny, bo mój się zepsuł  :sad:

----------


## Teska

a my niestety nie przyjedziemy moja połowa jedzie na statek w niedziele , własnie sie dowiedzielismy :sad:  :sad:  wrrr załuje...

----------


## EDZIA

Teska i Ciebie też nie będzie   :sad:

----------


## jamles

> ... a *TYN Jamles łognisty* mjyszo dali...


przyjyżdżejcie, tym co wytrzymiom do niedzieli to Krystian uważy ślonski
łobiod


a potym dostaniecie szpajza


dobrze, że Krystian jest odcięty od netu  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
JUŻ NIE BYDA MJYSZAĆ
 :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  [/img]

----------


## Enya

Edzia! O zdjęcia się nie martw, bierzemy cyfrówkę, możemy potem każdemu chętnemu mailem przesłać zdjęcia ze zlotu. Szkoda, że tak wiele osób z różnych powodów nie przyjedzie. Ja też bałam się, że może zdarzyć się coś niespodziewanego, co nam przeszkodzi w planach, ale póki co trzymamy się zdrowo i jutro rano biegnę do sklepu kupić świeże kiełbaski na grila. Mąż właśnie pojechał kupić jakiegoś browarka, a ja zabieram się za pieczenie ciasta. Jagody do ciasta sama uzbierałam aż na Klimczoku. Mam tylko  nadzieję, że gospodarz ma jakąś alternatywę, jeśli pogoda nie dopisze, bo obawiam się, że moje dzieci rozniosą mu chałupę. Mam nadzieję, że jest ubezpieczony, he,he,he...
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich i do zobaczenia!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

My też się wybieramy zakupy poczynione zająła się tym mój kochany mąż, nic z domowych wypieków itp. nie przywiozę ponieważ żeby przyjechać w mizrę wypoczęta a nie po nocnym dyżurze byłam w parcy dwa dni po 12 i na domowe wyroby nie mam siły  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia jutro.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Żałuję tylko że tylu Forumowiczów nie może się zjawić wiem jak to jest bo z różnych powodów nie mogłam się pojawić na spotkaniu w lutym  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## Adam___

> Mam tylko  nadzieję, że gospodarz ma jakąś alternatywę, jeśli pogoda nie dopisze


Nie wiem jak u Was ale u mnie taki piekny ksiezyc ze ani chybi ze jutro bedzie pogoda  :smile: 
Chociaz juz nieraz bylo tak,ze ksiezyc piekny a rano kicha  :sad: 




> Mam nadzieję, że jest ubezpieczony, he,he,he...


W razie czego sie zrobi sciepke forumowa i bedzie git  :wink:

----------


## magi

Wszystkim zlotowcom życzę udanego spotkania. Miłych pogawędek przy zimnej kiełbasce i pieczonym pifku   :Lol:   :Wink2:   i żeby świeciło piękne słonko  :big grin:  aha i na koniec żeby wszyscy bezpiecznie dojechali i wrócili. 
Proszę o toast za "niemogących" dojechać   :sad:

----------


## Adam___

*Aga J.G.*  Ty zeby tu byc na 12 albo i nawet przed to musisz chyba skoro swit wyjechac  :sad: 
Kilometrow od Ciebie troche jest.
No ale autostrade od Wroclawia zrobili.Takze jak przygrzejecie to sie bedzie asfalt zwijal  :wink: 

Szerokiej drogi zycze  :smile:

----------


## Grzegorz63

:big grin:  Do zobaczenia jutro około 12:00. Przyjeżdżamy razem *Ja i Beata.*

----------


## ARi.

Witam
A czy bedzie ktoś z LUBUSKIEGO bo jak znów nie bedzie ani jednego przedstawiciela z mojego regionu to sie pochlastam a tak serio jak bym miał wybierać czy jechać teraz czy wcześniej do Warszawy na zlot to bym wolał jechać teraz ale   :sad:  mi nie pasuje ten termin może przeniesiecie co termin ???? żartuje oczywiście BAWCIE SIE ŚWIETNIE 
pozdraiam Wszystkich ARi   :Wink2: 

PS. nie moge wchodzić na czat bo brakuje mi jakiegoś programu noi pada mi dysk w kompie  :sad:  to tyle pa

----------


## Majka

Melduję pospiesznie, że bardzo fajnych mamy forumowiczów  :cool:   :big grin:  
Cd. nastąpi.......

----------


## ziaba

Uziabiam Was z daleka i życzę Wam cudnych wrażeń i obfitych kociołków..i piwa zimnego, i bezkomarowej nocki w taką piękną pełnię..  :big grin:

----------


## Grzegorz63

:big grin:  Melduję się posłusznie w domku. A u Krystiana zabawa jeszcze  :big grin:   trwa...  :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

> Melduję się posłusznie w domku. A u Krystiana zabawa jeszcze   trwa...


*Grzegorz* cos dlugo jechales do domu  :wink: 
No zabawa jeszcze trwa.*Edzia* i * Aga J.G.* jeszcze tam baluja  :smile: 
No i *Krystian* oczywiscie  :smile: 

Oj co tam sie dzieje   :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## Enya

A myśmy już też szczęśliwie dotarli do domku. Zaraz będę zgrywać zdjęcia, podajcie mi adres mailowy, na który mam przesłać Wam zdjecia (na priva). Beatka, mój syn cały czas  o Tobie wspominał, aż w końcu padł zmęczony. Pozdrawiamy serdecznie.   :big grin:   Ale było sympatycznie, a zabawa jeszcze trwa i myślę, że jak zostawiliśmy ich jeszcze z taką ilością piwa, do do rana dociągną, a potem to pójdą prosto na dożynki wojewódzkiew  Ogrodzieńcu.  :big tongue:

----------


## Adam___

> Ale było sympatycznie, a zabawa jeszcze trwa i myślę, że jak zostawiliśmy ich jeszcze z taką ilością piwa, do do rana dociągną, a potem to pójdą prosto na dożynki wojewódzkiew  Ogrodzieńcu.


Ze o reszcie - poza piwem - nie wspomne  :wink: .Niech zaluja Ci co nie mogli byc.
Pewnie jutro jeszcze "zalicza" pokaz ogni sztucznych  :smile: 

Moj adres emilowy w stopce  :smile: 

Milo bylo Was wszystkich poznac.Mam nadzieje ze to nie ostatnie spotkanie naszej grupy

----------


## bodzio_g

Veni , Vidi , Vici.
Byłem, widziałem, i wygrałem z katarkiem i ze snem.
Melduje sie w domu zdrowy i cały.
Ludzie , co tam sie działo !!! Najpierw prezentacja rezydencji Krystiana , potem ciacho z jagodami spod Klimczoka, kawa i napoje wszelakiego rodzaju ( ukłony dla Ewy i Eniy ) oraz wspólne fotki. Potem Krępa była nasza ( tyle grilli i kociołków w życiu nie widziałem, dobrze , że miałem mocny pasek, bo by mi galoty pękły- a wszystko przez Grzegorza 63 i majstra od kociołków). ) a piwa było tyle "krzinek" i zgrzewek, tak duzo , że wszyscy ludzie tego nie zmogli. A ten kelt to istne miodzio, szkoda , że nie miałem szofera. Jak już było ciemno to ciąg dalszy u Krystiana w saloonie. Wino , gitara  i śpiewy na górze ( tam chyba kankana tańczyli  :Wink2:  ) Ja już dłużej nie mogłem ( bo mnie morfeusz męczył ) i po 22 00 opuściłem towarzycho, a balanga trwała dalej. Ciekawe , jak oni to przeżyli, to chyba cud  :Wink2:  .To tyle dla tych , co nie byli niech żałują.
Podziekowania dla Krystiana i Edzi oraz pozdrówka dla wszystkich, których nie wymieniłem, bo jako nowicjusz nie byłem w stanie aż tylu zapamiętac. Ide spac, by odespać braki snu. Narqa

----------


## bodzio_g

Acha, dobrze, że Adam miał swoją " astro-ciężarówkę", bo inaczej to bieda.
Narqa.

----------


## Adam___

*Bodzio_g* jak juz to Astrolot  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

Jak ktoś ma zdjęcia ze zlotu to prosze wysłać je do mnie.. wrzuce na moja stronke i kazdy bedzie mogl sobie je spokojnie obejrzec
podaje adres mailowy: [email protected]
zaluje ze nie moglem byc z wami, nastepnym razem napewno sie juz uda
pozdrawiam
maksiu

----------


## Majka

I my dziękujemy gospodarzom i organizatorom za przyjęcie.  :big grin:  
Ogrodzienic to piękne miejsce. Coś czuję, ze jeszcze gospodarzy nawiedzimy /już razem z dziecmi/. Ewa - mam nadzieję, że w ten dzień jeszcze postraszysz na zamku, to byłaby frajda  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pit mi zgłosił pozostawienie czerwonego termosu .......

----------


## Enya

wszystkich zainteresowanych zdjęciami informuję, że będę przesyłać dopiero wieczorkiem, bo wyjeżdżamy nad jezioro, nacieszyć się ostatnimi chwilami lata  :big grin:   Miłej niedzieli.

----------


## EDZIA

Oj pobalowaliśmy, pobalowaliśmy...nocne Polaków / Agi J.G. Krystiana i mnie oraz naszych wspaniałych, cierpliwych współtowarzyszy życiowych/  rozmowy trwały do północy  :Wink2:   / zainteresowanych informuję, że pozostawione zapasy piwa nie zostały naruszone /  :Wink2:   :ohmy:  
W porze duchów opuściliśmy gościnny dom Krystiana i Ewy w nadziei na spotkanie po drodze Białej Damy Ogrodzieńskiego Zamku. Niestety nie udało nam się jej spotkać, za to duża dawka pozytywnej energii pozostawiona przez Forumowiczów w Ogrodzieńcu skutecznie utrudniła nam opuszczenie gościnnych okolic ...jednym słowem pobłądziliśmy, nadkładając jakieś 25 km  szczęśliwie dotarliśmy o 2-giej w nocy do domu.
Relacja z przebiegu spotkania ... nastąpi po powrocie z wyprawy w plener...dziś pogoda super  :smile:  
P.S. Adam czy Twojemu pieskowi smakowała kiełbaska?  :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## Aga J.G

Melduje że wróciliśmy do domku cali i zdrowi godzinę temu. Było bardzo fajnie szkoda że tak krótko  :Wink2:   :smile:  . Nocleg u Krystina na budowie będziemy długo wspominać  :Wink2:   :smile:  . Ziwedziliśmy piękny zamek  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  okolica ogólnie bardzo urokliwa  :Lol:  Cieszymy się żemogliśmy tam być i Was poznać  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Adam___

> P.S. Adam czy Twojemu pieskowi smakowała kiełbaska?


Yumeina - tzn moja psia - prosila zeby podziekowac za kielbaske.Baaaardzo jej smakowala  :smile: 

No w sumie myslalem zeby ja wziasc ale nie wiem czy by tak dlugo wytrzymala.A zeby siedziala w aucie to niezbyt trafiony pomysl  :sad: 
Ale
Co sie odwlecze to nie uciecze  :smile:

----------


## Enya

Mam prośbę do wszystkich , do których wysyłam  zdjecia ze zlotu. Wyczyście swoje skrzynki z większych plików, bo mi te maile ze zdjęciami wracają, gdyż przekraczają rozmiary waszych skrzynek. Krystian wyslałam ci 3 maile, ostatni 3 cz. zdjęć chyba wróciła. Daj mi znać ile zdjęć dostałeś. Reszcie zacznę jutro przesyłać, bo teraz net tak wolno u mnie chodzi, że można dostać nerwicy. Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie!  :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

> Wyczyście swoje skrzynki z większych plików, bo mi te maile ze zdjęciami wracają, gdyż przekraczają rozmiary waszych skrzynek. Reszcie zacznę jutro przesyłać, bo teraz net tak wolno u mnie chodzi, że można dostać nerwicy. Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie!


Moja skrzyneczka pusciutka ze az milo.Specjalnie posprzatalem  :wink: .Az sie swieci  :big grin: 
No juz sie nie moge doczekac na te zdjecia 
I nie dostawaj nerwicy bo zlosc pieknosci szkodzi  :wink:

----------


## bodzio_g

Ja mam , ale nie umiem rozpakować  :Evil:   :cry:   :oops: 
Enya- złość rzeczywiście piękności szkodzi  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Enya

Mnie to chyba już nic nie pomoże, jeno jakiś dobry chirurg plastyczny  :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

> Pit mi zgłosił pozostawienie czerwonego termosu .......


... termos zabezpieczony  :big tongue:  , trzymał temperaturę do niedzielnego popołudnia, do zwrotu przy najbliższej okazji...  :Wink2:  
... a kto się przyzna do dwóch kubków (brązowych) z duralexu...  :Roll:  ???

----------


## Adam___

> Mnie to chyba już nic nie pomoże, jeno jakiś dobry chirurg plastyczny


No wiesz.Jak mozesz  :smile: 
Twoje zdjecie chyba sobie oprawie w ramke i powiesze na scianie  :wink: 
Ups,mam nadzieje ze slubny tego nie czyta bo bede mial przechlapane  :sad: 
I bedzie mnie sciagal z siekierka po Dabrowie  :wink: 

*Enya* mnie chyba nie lubi  :sad: .Bo skrzynka pusta  :sad:

----------


## Krystian

> Mnie to chyba już nic nie pomoże, jeno jakiś dobry chirurg plastyczny


.... więcej takich pięknych kobiet jakie można było spotkać na Zlocie, a chirurdzy plastyczni pójdą z torbami...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

*Cieszę się, że wszyscy szczęśliwie wrócili do domków...*  :big tongue:  
Skoro wyjaśniliśmy już sprawę termosu,
 to może krótko o innych cudach...
- ilość piwa po spotkaniu była o 30% większa niż przed nim...  :ohmy:  
- ilość napoi innego typu zwiększyła się o 100%...  :ohmy:  
- pieczywa to mamy na miesiąc...  :Confused: 
- w reklamówkach które wróciły z Krępy było jeszcze (znalazłem dzisiaj) mnóstwo kiełbasek i kurczaków na grilla...  :ohmy:  
- w lodówce mam wspaniałe winko... swojskie   :cool:  
Poza tym uprzątnięty mam garaż ze zbędnego drewna (poszło w ogień)...  :big tongue:  

No nic tylko organizować takie spotkania co miesiąc...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
*Serdecznie dziękuję wszystkim uczestnikom za wspaniałą zabawę !!!*

----------


## Grzegorz63

Dziękujemy Ci *Krystianie Wielki* za wspaniałą imprezę!  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

KOchani, baaaaardzo żałuję, że nie mogłem przyjechać. Podeślijcie choć parę, fotek.

----------


## Krystian

... a właśnie, w tym miejscu prośba do *EDZI*...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Czy możesz tu udostępnić te piękne teksty czytane przez Ciebie na spotkaniu, bo autorom należą się podziękowania, a osoby ,,niewtajemniczone" nie będą wiedziały o co biega...  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

*tomku1950* - fotki będą niedługo i myślę, że w tym wątku je znajdziesz z komentarzem...  :cool:

----------


## Gosia Łódź

Moi mili....byłam z Wami myślami.... 
Cieszę się że zabawa była przednia :smile: 
Z przyjemnością obejrzę zdjatka, tylko.. Krystian czy do m w szwach cały?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## loop

Wybaczcie mi, robota mi się strasznie przesuwała i przesuwała - już w piątek miałem obawy że może być problem (kończyłem wydanie książki), ale w pocie czoła walczyłem z przeciwieństwami. Ostatecznie może i bym się z moją połowicą wybrał, ale rozwaliła nas moja szwagierka, gdy dowiedzieliśmy się że robi urodzinki w tę sobotę (a cały czas myśleliśmy że w następną)  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  

Mam nadzieję że było super i bardzo żałuję że nie udało mi się Was poznać osobiście.

----------


## Krystian

> Moi mili....byłam z Wami myślami.... 
> Cieszę się że zabawa była przednia
> Z przyjemnością obejrzę zdjatka, tylko.. Krystian czy do m w szwach cały?
> Pozdrawiam


Zrobiłem domkowi zdjęcia po imprezie....   :big tongue:  
...nic się nie zmienił poza tym, że teraz wiemy, 
że jest bardzo pojemny i odporny....   :cool:  
(wytrzymał nawet tynkowanie ścian zewnętrznych...  :Wink2:  )
Poza tym wczoraj po południu 
nagle zaczął mi się wydawać jakiś pusty...  :Roll:

----------


## Krystian

> Dziękujemy Ci *Krystianie Wielki* za wspaniałą imprezę!


... dobrze, że goście tacy zaradni bo zabiegany
gospodarz-przewodnik trzymał by ich aż do Krępy o ...
*,,suchej kawie"...*...  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## Uller

Niestety dopiero teraz szybkość łącza umożliwia mi połączenie się z forum.
A chciałem już wcześniej podziękować i wyrazić duże słowa uznania dla Krystiana i jego rodzinki za organizację spotkania, a także dla Edzi za pamiątki z spotkania. Oczywiście też wielkie podziękowania dla wszystkich uczestników. Było nam niezwykle miło spotkać was wszystkich. A Ogrodzieniec jest naprawdę piękny...
Pozdrawiam wszystkich
Uller.
P.S. Do domu wróciliśmy cali, ale ze zdrowiem niestety trochę kiepsko. Tak jak przypuszczałem angina z którą zmagała się przez cały poprzedni tydzień moja żona przeszła na synka. Jeszcze w sobotę wieczorem gorączka skoczyła mu do 40 stopni. Ale szybko zdrowieje.

----------


## Krystian

*EDZIA* wykonała naprawdę wspaniałą robotę, a identyfikatory przygotowane na spotkanie ( z pomocą córci Małgosi   :big tongue:  ) to przepiękna pamiątka...    :cool:  
...a może by tu wkleić jakiś...   :Roll:  
... niech żałuje kto nie ma...  :Wink2:

----------


## ilona75

My też dojechaliśmy spokojnie do domku - teściowa to dobry kierowca wiec nie było problemów - ale muszę przyznać że Orfeusz zawładnął nami jeszcze w samochodzie. Krystianowi i jego rodzinie wielkie wyrazy uznania za organizację imprezki - było świetnie  a Ci którzy nie byli niech żałują i następnym razem „trochę” bardziej się postarają. Jeszcze raz dziękujemy za zaproszenie, za to że mogliśmy Was poznać i oczywiście napić się z Wami wyśmienitego winka Edzi.

----------


## Krystian

*PROGRAM (ZREALIZOWANY):*
*- 11.30 – 16.00 –* przyjeżdżają kolejni forumowicze, przedstawiają  siebie (i swoje rodzinki ), oglądamy domek, częstujemy się kawusią   i  wspaniałymi wypiekami (zdolne mamy forumowiczki i żony...  :cool:   ), dzieciaki i młodzież - zwiedzają dom i okolice w sposób bardzo aktywny...  :Lol:  , nie macie pojęcia jakie mamy wspaniałe ,,Forumowe" dzieci...  :big tongue:  
*- 16.00 – 20.00 –* wspólny grill na KRĘPIE - kiedy Grzegorz63 rozłożył swojego grilla od razu było widać kto grilluje, a kto się głównie buduje...  :Wink2:  , do tego ognisko i pieczonki (4 kociołki), no i jakieś pivco było...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  , co do robienia pieczonek, to jeden kociołek został przygotowany na miejscu. Zresztą to wszystko będzie na zdjęciach... a do tego Edzia odczytała list od Redakcji   :big tongue:  , wiersz ponurego63   :big tongue:  , odbyła się licytacja parasola z logo muratora (wygrał Adam_ po zaciętej licytacji przerywanej gromkimi brawami wpłacając 70 zł dla Nikoli.... a pozostali uczestnicy się dołożyli...  :big tongue:  )
*- 20.00 – xx.xx –* zrobił się już ciemno, więc wróciliśmy na budowę mojego domku, komisyjnie przeliczyliśmy zebraną kaskę dla Nikoli i złożyliśmy na ręce Agi J.G calem szybkiego przesłania na stosowne konto, po czym przez kilka godzin mogliśmy sobie jeszcze pogadać przy pałnym stole, piwku, swojskim, wspaniałym winku (made by Edzia) i karkówce z grilla na zimno...mniammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
Tyle skrótowo, więcej myślę ciekawych spostrzeżeń zamieszczą *TU* inni uczestnicy spotkania, będą również zdjęcia z komentarzem...  :Wink2: 

Jako, że *REDAKCJA* obiecała nagrody dla zwycięzców w konkursach to proponuję nagrody :
- za najwspanialszy wypiek, w dodatku z własnoręcznie uzbieranymi borówkami z Klimczoka, powinna otrzymać *Enya*,
- za najlepszą karkówkę i boczek z grilla - *Grzegorz63*,
- za kiełbaski dla Yumenii *Marek*, mąż Edzi,
- za zdobywanie przeszkód w błyskawicznym tempie (moja brama i plac zabaw na Krępie) - *Weronika*, córka gaga2,
- za najszybsze nabicie sobie guza na zjeżdżalni - *Marcin*, syn pitbulla,
- za najwspanialsze pieczonki - *Alek*, mąż Ilony75,

... dołóżcie swoje propozycje, bo mam na przykład dylemat z wytypowaniem najlepszej sałatki... takie były mniamniste.........mmmmmmmmmmm...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## EDZIA

Ufff a ja dziś jak na złość przytłoczona zostałam ogromem pilnej pracy ...zatem krótko...nie będę odkrywcza i napiszę, że było ekstra. To, że jesteście sympatyczni wynikało z Waszych wypowiedzi na Forum, ale w realu jesteście jeszcze sympatyczniejsi  :smile:  , no i Wasi współmałżonki i współmałżonkowie są super....a dzieci przecudne  :smile:  .
Ewa i Krystian to świetni i cierpliwi gospodarze  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  
KONIECZNIE TRZEBA TO POWTÓRZYĆ.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i serdecznie dziękuję za miłe chwile spędzone wspólnie w Ogrodzieńcu.  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  , szkoda tylko, że tak szybko ten czas minął.

Sprawozdanie Krystiana uzupełniam o informację, że ciepło wspominaliśmy Forumowiczów, którzy chcieli być a nie mogli...no i spełniliśmy wspólne luuu za nich  :smile:

----------


## Majka

Dostałam dwie części zdjęć, ale nie mogę otworzyć  :Roll:  Co to za format "rav"  :ohmy:  Enya, nie może być w zwyklym jpg?????  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

Zgodnie z życzeniem Krystiana wklejam treść wiersza napisanego na cześć Krystiana gwarą śląską




Nasz roztomiły, drogi Krystianie 
i Wy, dwie szwarne Krystiana Panie! 
Chcielimy piyknie Wom podziękować 
że mogli u Was tak pobalować. 

Chałupa fajno i akuratno, 
a że familia tako kamratno 
taki prask luda gościli sami - 
wszyscyśmy radzi, że mogli z Wami 
słożyć fojerka, pogodać wice 
i "Karpiczańską" pić śliwowicę, 
halbki i bira niejedna kista, 
grill i pieczonki. A oczywista, 
że tako glajcha pełno atrakcji 
i fajer piykny na ślus wakacji - 
wszystkie w pamięci Was tera majom 
żeśta zrobili tyn fest anwajong. 

Ludzie, chałupa to je istno cuda! 
Masz chłopie grajfka, musi się udać! 
Trzymiesz naprowda fajniste tempo, 
wkrótce zaśpiewasz "We are the champions!!!" 

W zdrowiu niech rośnie ta gryfno frelka, 
niechaj Ci wzrośnie 100 razy geltag. 
Życie niech płynie z żonką u boku, 
byś niezależnie od pory roku 
- luty, listopad czy środek maja 
zawsze mógł słyszeć "Moj, jo Ci pszaja". 
Niechaj Ponbocek do szczynścia wiela 
byście go dycki mieli za tela. 

No, starczy wreszcie tej śkryflaniny. 
Tutaj swe z Forum pseudonimy 
szrajbną kamraty z okolic Katowic 
oraz auslyndry, kajś z Gorolowic.

Jest to najlepszy tekst napisany gwarą śląską przez "gorola"  - ponurego63  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Gratulujemy dobrej zabawy! Prosimy o adres osoby nagrodzone.

----------


## EDZIA

A oto treść Listu od Redakcji do uczestników Zlotu w Ogrodzieńcu.

27 sierpnia 2004 roku pisane w Warszawie

Drodzy Forumowicze,
Wy, którzy na gościnne zawołanie dzielnego Krystiana przybyliście na  I Wakacyjny Zlot Forum Muratora. Czy zauważyliście, że kilka dni temu Forum minęło przydrożny słupek z liczbą 400 tys. wypowiedzi? Kiedy spotkaliśmy się w Warszawie w lutym 2004, Forum dotarło na 250-tysięczny kilometr swojego rozwoju. Już można się martwić – to zaraz będzie  pół miliona! - a kto to przeczyta?!.
Wiele zostało już na Forum powiedziane poza... Wami. Chcemy, żebyście wiedzieli, jak bardzo jesteście cenni ze swoją pasją do budowy domu, kreślenia planów i spełniania ich, zmagania się z twardą materią budowania. Wy – to jest wciąż nowy temat! Przywiązujemy się do Waszych wypowiedzi i nicków, po wielokroć rozpoznawalnych. Dociekliwość, ciekawość, życzliwość – ciągle wyznacza kurs tego wehikułu porozumiewania jakim jest grupa dyskusyjna. Nasze Forum zmienia się – można by rzecz - pokoleniowo, przychodzą nowe osoby, bardzo dynamiczne, rozpisane. To raduje, ale cieszy też, że elita Forum trzyma się mocno. Nie chcemy wymieniać nicków, by kogoś nie pominąć, ale wiele osób z tego grona to już legenda forum. Kiedyś zapewne będziemy przyznawać im tytuł honoris causa.
Forum budowlane? Nie do końca. Kto tu mówi tylko o budowie? To Forum jest silne życzliwą uwagę Forumowiczów nad wszystkimi tematami, których początkiem jest dom – życie rodzinne, praca, hobby, radości i  kłopoty, zdziwienia i obserwacja codzienności – i o to właśnie chodzi! Forum Muratora – pora na precyzowanie terminów - to grupa ludzi silnie żyjących, rozsmakowanych w wielu radościach – najtrudniejszą z nich bywa budowa domu.
Drodzy przyjaciele, życzymy dobrej zabawy. Życzymy by wasze budowy rosły jak grzyby pod Ogrodzieńcem, by mieszkało się Wam pięknie, by żyło ciekawie. Dziękujemy Krystianowi za pomysł Zlotu, za zorganizowanie imprezy (ukłony dla jego pomocników). Przepraszamy, że nie możemy być z Wami osobiście. Jeśli nie zapomnicie o Nikoli, naszym forumowym dziecku, któremu chcemy pomóc – wielkie dzięki.
Na koniec, korzystając z praw założycieli Forum, pozwólcie że niniejszym uroczyście przekażemy na czas Zlotu - biorąc na świadków wszystkich zebranych – władzę moderatora Krystianowi.
Drogi Krystianie rządź sprawiedliwie, spełniaj oczekiwania, odgaduj życzenia.
Wielkie Twe zasługi, że podjąłeś się gościć Forumowiczów. A skoro tylu inwestorów i speców od budowania  zjechało do Ogrodzieńca, gdzie stoi zamek – rezerwujemy miejsce w „Muratorze” na gorącą wiadomość, że oto Krystian Wielki ze swą drużyną dokończył dzieła, które kiedyś rozpoczął król Kazimierz , też Wielki.
Z pozdrowieniami
Redakcja
Andrzej Papliński, moderator Forum

----------


## Enya

Kochani moi! Proszę Was o cierpliwość, bo jest Was wielu i tak staram się przesyłać w miarę możliwości czasowych, niektórzy z Was mają problemy z rozpakowaniem plików RAR, więc powtórzę operację jeszcze raz. Myślę, że do środy się jakoś wyrobię, jutro niestety wyjeżdżam do W-wy, więc Ci którzy dzisiaj zdjęć nie otrzymają, niech wybaczą i zaczekają do środy.
Krystian i Ewa ! Jeszcze raz serdeczne podziękowania od nas za wspaniałą imprezę!!! Bardzo nam się spodobało na Krępie i być może jeszcze we wrześniu wybierzemy się tam z rowerami na dachu, co by pojeżdzić trochę po okolicy.  :big grin:

----------


## Krystian

*REDAKCJO* - dziękujemy za wsparcie i nagrody...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
*ponury63* - tybyś sam synek na Ślonsku wcale nie podpod...  :Wink2:  , wielkie dzięki w imieniu Zlotowiczów i mojej Rodzinki oraz własnym...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

> KONIECZNIE TRZEBA TO POWTÓRZYĆ


... koniecznie...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Krystian

> Bardzo nam się spodobało na Krępie i być może jeszcze we wrześniu wybierzemy się tam z rowerami na dachu, co by pojeżdzić trochę po okolicy.


... jesień jest piękna, zapraszamy...  :big tongue:

----------


## Enya

Nie mam dobrych wiadomości. Edzia i Krystian! Wysłane do Was pliki wracają, z uwagi na przekroczenie limitu pojemności Waszych skrzynek. Edzia Tobie przesłałam aż 14 zdjęć w 3 częściach. Napisz ile dostałaś, które części. Może jest ktoś, kto ma wystarczająco pojemną skrzynkę, do której mogłabym to wszystko spakować?   :Roll:

----------


## Enya

Ilona i Bodzio! A czy do Was moje przesyłki dotarły?  :smile:

----------


## Kasiorek

A kiedy zobaczymy zdjęcia na forum ?
Bo ja czekam z niecierpliwością   :Lol:

----------


## bodzio_g

Enya
Własnie otworzyłem poczte i obejrzałem fotki razem z rodziną(2 zestawy)
WIELKIE DZIĘKI

----------


## Ivonesca

jak czytam to wszystko to nie moge zrobic nic innego tylko....pozazdrościć Wam  :wink: 
nie było mi dane dotrzeć do Krystiana ani nawet na odbywające się w tym samym czasie spotkanie grupy wrocławskiej, ale myślę że zobaczymy się w lutym w Warszawie bądź na II Zlocie Wakacyjnym - o ile ktoś pokusi sie go zorganizować  :wink: 
pozdrawiam Krystiana i wszystkich którzy byli na zlocie  :Smile: 
PS.
Edzia - fajnie że LUUUUUUUUU było  :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

Enya...zdjęcia do mnie dotarły...serdecznie dziękuję  :smile:  
Ivonesco ...obiecane wykonane,  luuuu za nieobecnych musiało być   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## maksiu

A dlaczego ja nie dostałem zdjęc Enya???
ktoś kto dostal te zdjecia jest proszony o przeslanie ich do mnie
pozdrawiam
m.
ps. wlasnie wrocilem z budowy, cos zjem i wstawiam na stronke zdjecia od krystiana

----------


## Krystian

... ufffffffffff, poszły do maksia...  :Wink2:

----------


## bodzio_g

Już są na stronce u Maksia !!!!!

----------


## maksiu

Ale kolega czujny...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
narazie pierwsze 5 zdjęc.. beda sie sukcesywnie pojawiac...
badzcie cierpliwi  :big grin:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Krystian

No to lecimy z komentarzami....

... po kilku chwilach tyle zostało z ciasta z borówkami przygotowanego przez Enyię...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

Stoją w salonie Adam_ i Enya, siedzą od lewej: ilona75, jej mąż Alek oraz Beata, żona Grzegorza63...

----------


## Krystian

Na wejściu do salonu stoją od lewej:córki Edzi - Małgosia i Olka, obok krzesełka stoi Kinga - córka Enyi a dalej Aga J.G z rodzinką - Nikolą, Kornelią i mężem Sławkiem...

----------


## Krystian

Zdjęcie prawie w komplecie (pitbull z rodzinką na zamku, a Majka z mężem Tomkiem w drodze...  :Wink2:  )
Od lewej stoją: Jędrzej, mąż gagi2, przed nim Aga J.G, dalej Edzia i jej córki Olka i Małgosia, przed Edzią córki Agi J.G - Nikola (stoi) i Kornelia (na krzesełku)...
idąc dalej w prawo stoi z tyłu Sławek, mąż Agi J.G, przed nim (na niebiesko) moja córcia Natalia a za krzesełkiem żoncia Ewa, na krzesałkach pociechy gagi2 - Weronika i Tadeusz, gaga2 za Tadeuszem...
z tyłu za Natalią Marek mąż Edzi a w białej koszuli bodzio_q, następnie Alek i na prawo od niego jego żona ilona75 (siłą dociskana do podłogi przez męża...  :Lol:  ), dolej idąc w prawo z tyłu stoi Wacław, mąż Enyi a przed nim Beata, żona Grzegorza63, następnie Enyia a przed nią stoi córcia Kinga i na krzesełku siedzi syn Piotruś.
Na prawo od Enyi stoi Adam_ a dalej Uller trzymający na ręku syna Szymcia i obejmujący żonę Anię, obok Ullera stoi Grzegorz63... a ja sobie siedzę z boczku...  :Wink2: 
I jeszcze raz to ujęcie, tylko nowocześniejszym sprzętem popełnione:

----------


## Krystian

Na krępie panie przygotowyją sałatki i pieczonki... od lewej:
Enya, ilona75, Beata - żona Grzegorza63, za nią Edzia a z prawej nad jadłem czary odprawia moja żona Ewa (skutecznie bo nikomu nie zaszkodziło...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )

Pozostałe zdjęcia i komentarze jutro...jeżeli je *maksiu*  umieści na swojej stronie...  :Wink2:

----------


## maksiu

Krystian.. do roboty.. komentuj dalej...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

ps. prawda ze dyskretnie dałem Krystianiowi znak ze są już kolejne zdjęcia???

----------


## Krystian

... niestety, kiedy wszyscy odpoczywają to ja (po dniu laby  :big tongue:  ) muszę się szykować do roboty...  :Evil:  
... dokończę dzieła jutro   :Wink2:  , dzięki *maksiu* za pomoc...  :big tongue:

----------


## gaga2

Witajcie,
wspaniale było Was poznać w realu, zabawa była przednia, gospodarze przemili, słowem - udana impreza. Jeszcze raz  dziękuję w imieniu swoim i mojej rodzinki za zaproszenie. Co prawda mnie nie stawało energii z powodu kłopotów zdrowotnych, za to moja córa nadrobiła za nas obie z nawiązką. Krystian, gdyby nie Twoja Natalka, no i oczywiście dziewczyny Edzi, to  Weronika rozniosłaby plac zabaw...  :smile: 
Mam nadzieję że się zobaczymy przy kolejnej okazji czy zlotu forumowiczów. Nieśmiało przypominam, że od mojego domku w budowie jest zaledwie o rzut beretem do zbiornika Imielińskiego, też miła okolica.... wiosną jest tam bardzo, ale to bardzo ładnie....
PS. Bardzo żałuję, że nie mogłam zostać dłużej, z zazdrością czytam o długich nocnych rozmowach.... ale cóż, moej dzieciaki padły ze zmęczenia w aucie i nie rozbudziły się nawet przy przenoszeniu do mieszkania... znak że się dobrze bawiły.  :big grin: 
Pozdrowienia,
gaga2

----------


## Adam___

Takie pytanko
Czy komentowac moze tylko *Krystian* czy rowniez mozna wrzucic pare fotek.
No ale jezeli zarezerwowane dla Gospodarza spotkania to czekamy na opisy  :smile: 
Ale nie chcialbym namieszac w komentarzach
To chyba poczekamy na Gospodarza

----------


## Aga J.G

Enya melduję że ja nie dostałam zdjęć szkrzynka pusta. Poczekam cierpliwie na swoją kolej.
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich Aga.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Grzegorz63

:big grin:  Trochę mi szkoda, że nie dane mi było skosztować winka "Made in Edzia". Czekam już pół roku, aż moja żona zrobi w końcu Prawo Jazdy a tu nic...  :ohmy:

----------


## Adam___

> *11.30 - 16.00* przyjeżdżają kolejni forumowicze,


A moze male conieco dla pierwszego forumowicza ktory sie zjawil na zlocie?  :wink: 




> - za kiełbaski dla Yumenii *Marek*, mąż Edzi,


Jakby ktos byl ciekawy.*Yumeina,Yume* to moja psia.Miala byc na zlocie ale jakos wyszlo ze nie dojechala  :wink: .Ale zdjecie zamieszcze,jak tylko zeskanuje  :smile: 
Obrazek co jest obok przedstawia psa tej rasy  :smile:

----------


## ponury63

> ponury63 - tybyś sam synek na Ślonsku wcale nie podpod...  , wielkie dzięki w imieniu Zlotowiczów i mojej Rodzinki oraz własnym...


No nie wiym, tatku  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Niech Wam się wiedzie jak najlepiej.

A co do wierszyka, to tu Wielki Ukłon w stronę *Edzi*, która moje gorolskie poskładane jak kostka Rubika rymy poprawiła, coby Ślązoki mogły coś z tego pojąć  :Lol: 

Tutaj moje ściągi: jedna, druga, no i takie tam skrypty  :Wink2:  1, 2 i 3

A najbardziej podobał mi się tekst:
"Paryzol sie przido, na dyszcz abo dziecka po żici wyszczylać."
 :big grin:  Śmiałem się pół dnia z tego  :big grin:

----------


## Enya

Kochani! Do tej pory pomiędzy szaleństwem przedszkolnych zakupów i przygotowań, a gotowaniem i sprzątaniem udało mi się przesłać zdjęcia do: Edzi. Bodzia, Ilony, Adama, Grzegorza , Majki i oczywiście Krystiana. Zajrzyjcie do swoich skrzynek. Pozostałą grupę zainteresowanych proszę o cierpliwość, trochę to czasu jednak zajmuje. Jutro wyjeżdżam na cały dzień, ale w środę zabiorę się za przesyłanie zdjęć do kolejnych osób.
Ślicznie dziękuję za wyróżnienie mojego ciasta, to prawdziwy komplement, gdyż właściwie, to ja rzadko piekę, zwłaszcza dla tylu osób. Ale wczoraj tak się rozpędziłam, że z zebranych nad jeziorem jeżyn, upiekłam następne ciasto i teraz mam kłopot, kto to wszystko zje? Forumowicze budujcie się bliżej Piekar, żebym miała kogo na ciasto i pogaduchy o budowaniu zapraszać.Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big grin:

----------


## Adam___

> . Ale wczoraj tak się rozpędziłam, że z zebranych nad jeziorem jeżyn, upiekłam następne ciasto i teraz mam kłopot, kto to wszystko zje?


Enya.Niema klopotu
Moge z Katowic do Dabrowy przez Piekary jechac i troche ubedzie ciasta  :wink: 
Tylko ze jutro Cie niema.A do srody to juz pewnie ciasto bedzie zjedzone  :sad: 

Dzieki za zdjecia.Sa super  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

Uzupełniłem zdjęcia na stronce... milego ogladania
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## Krystian

... jeszcze pałne Kelty, Dębowe, Lechy, Harnasie, Żywce....

----------


## Krystian

*Alek*: jak ja wam zrobię pieczonki, to wam języki za nimi do... pouciekają   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
*bodzio_q* : jam ci pierwszy rębajło na Forum, nikogo do siekierki nie dopuszczę...  :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

*Marek* : już rozpalam i będę pilnował kiełbasek...
pod parasolem - od lewej gaga2, Enya, ilona75 i Ewa dalej walczą z oporną materią półproduktów...

----------


## Krystian

*Grzegorz63* :... ja wam pokażę jak się grilluje...  :cool:  
*Adam_* : będę pilnym uczniem...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

*Grzegorz63* : ... no i od razu widać kto grilluje a kto się buduje...  :Wink2:  
*Uller* : ... nie ma jak Kelcik...znaleziony pod drzewem (dwa zostawiłem dla kolegów   :big tongue:  )

----------


## Krystian

Najlepszy z grillowaczy uratował maleńki kawałek z ,,pierwszego wypieku" dla siebie...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

(... szła mjedzom i trefiła kaj jedzom...)
Na odsiecz przybyła Majka z Tomkiem (pierwsza para od lewej), przy stole Beata, Wacek, Aga J.G ze Sławkiem i Jędzrzej...pod parasolem Uller z rodziną...

----------


## Krystian

Marek : ... ja jeszcze nic nie jadłem...  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  
Majka : ...pyszne pieczonki...  :big tongue:  
Tomek : Marku nie wstydź się, weź dokładkę...  :Wink2:  
bodzio_q : ... ale z was jajcarze...
Wokół stołu : ilona75 potrafi się uśmiechać wstecz, Ewa ma ładny profil, Jędrzej tłumaczy, że też zrobi taką imprezę i pozbędzie się wszystkich odpadów z drewna szalunkowego   :cool:  , a słuchają go pilnie Grzegorz63 z Beatą, Aga J.G i gaga2 - jego ślubna... dwie ostatnie tyłem do obiektywu...  :sad:

----------


## Krystian

... już wszyscy mają pełne brzuszki, ta karkóweczka zostanie skonsumowana na zimno... trochę później   :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

Natalia znalazła w ciemnym lesie ślicznego, uśmiechniętego aniołka... i została na ochotnika jego (jej bo to Weronika - córka gagi2 i Jędzrzeja) ciocią...  :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

Nasze dzieci Forumowe : od lewej Marcin (syn pitbulla), Kornelia (córka Agi J.G), Kinga (córka Enyi), Natalia z Weroniką na rękach, Piotrek (syn gagi2), za nim Ola (córka Edzi) i Nikola (córka Agi J.G)... prawda, że urocze... :smile:

----------


## Krystian

Edzia czyta wiersz ponurego63,
naszego poety forumowego...
(jest na tej stronie tego wątku)
A następnie list od Redakcji
do ,,Zlotowiczów..."

----------


## Krystian

... po czym uroczyście wręcza pamiątkowy tekst wiersza
mojej skromnej osobie abym mógł na nim zebrać autografy uczestników...

----------


## Krystian

... szczęśliwy Adam_ po wygranej licytacji trzyma już swój parasol z logo Muratora (ostatecznie Adam_ zaoferował na rzecz Nikoli 70 zł)
Natalia zachęca do wsparcia Nikoli...
Z tyłu stoją Wacek (Watz) i Sławek...

----------


## Krystian

... zabawa trwa dalej...

----------


## Krystian

... trzeba się czegoś napić...

----------


## Krystian

... i szaleć dalej...

----------


## Krystian

.. najgorzej to małej dzidzi...
mamusia się odwróciła,
kiełbaski ani karkóweczki 
na talerzyk nie włożyła,
piwka do kubka nie nalała, 
tylko gaga i gaga o tym budowaniu
a ja tu sama muszę sobie radzić...

----------


## Krystian

No to za tych co nie mogli przyjechać... po raz pierwszy
od lewej: Adam_, Majka, Tomek, bodzio_q, Grzegorz63, Wacek, gaga2, Jędrzej, Edzia, Aga J.G i Ewa.

----------


## Krystian

... i po raz kolejny, już w domciu po powrocie z Krępy....
Aga J.G ze  Sławkiem, za nimi Ewa, Enya, Alek, ilona75, Edzia... nalewa swojego winka...  :smile:

----------


## Krystian

... dla mnie też się ostało...  :smile: 
Z lewej oczywiście ilona75 a z prawej Marek...

----------


## Krystian

... a w niedzielę po imprezie domek stał nadal...

----------


## Krystian

... tylko pusty taki... :sad:

----------


## Krystian

...szkoda, że już po imprezie... :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Krystian

Tyle WASZ fotograf amator w swoim sprawozdaniu popełnionym pomiędzy pieczonkami a swojskim winem...
Proszę o skomentowanie (fantastycznej jakości) zdjęć Enyi, są również u maksia... :smile:  ... a i na moich zdjątkach sobie poużywajcie...

----------


## bodzio_g

Oj pięknie żeś to wszystko skomentował, pięknie. Wyrazy uznania !!!!.
Nieźle się ubawiłem   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Pięknie Krystian sprawdza się jako gospodarz i jako komentator.  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## Ivonesca

a i pooglądałam sobie jak się bawiliście   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Krystian - dzięki za komentarze  :Smile:

----------


## jamles

ja też juz wróciłem i sobie pooglądałem....... jest czego żałować   :sad:

----------


## Wowka

I ja żałuję, że mimo szczerych chęci nie zdołałem dotrzeć ...
A żałuję nie tyle tego mięsiwa, ciast, piwa, wina i wszelkiego rodzaju innego jadła i napitków lecz atmosfery która jak się spodziewałem a Wasze wypowiedzi potwierdzają - była znakomita....

----------


## Krystian

> Gratulujemy dobrej zabawy! Prosimy o adres osoby nagrodzone.


*Enya, Grzegorz63, Edzia, Gaga2, ilona75* - nie zapomnijcie się odezwać w tej sprawie do Rredakcji... :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Gosia Łódź

"Skład nieliczny , ale śliczny..... do zobaczenia następnym razem :smile: "

----------


## tomek1950

Ale się działo! Zdjęcia i teksty bomba! Zazdroszczę Wam spotkania.

----------


## bodzio_g

Pytanie do redakcji Muratora: 
Czy nie potrzebują dobrego fotoreportera, bo tu sie talent marnuje   :big grin:   :big grin: . Tylko , że może *ON* być bardzo drogi  :Wink2:

----------


## ilona75

Od poniedziałku w pracy mam urwanie głowy siedzę po 12 godzin i dzisiaj już ledwie żyje i w związku z tym dopiero dzisiaj mogłam sobie na spokojnie pooglądać zdięcia z naszej imprezki oraz przeczytać komentarz do nich.
Enya - bardzo dziekuję za zdięcia - dotarły - a tak swoją droga prześlę Ci programik który za jednym razem zmniejsza zdiecia i zajmują one bardzo mało w ten spośób można przesłać kilkanaście zdiec jednym listem.

----------


## Enya

Ilonko! Jeśli to jest RAR albo ZIP, to mam takowe, ale niektóre osoby miały problemy z rozpakowaniem skompresowanych zdjęć, stąd wysyłam jpg, ale niestety partiami. Druga sprawa, że u mnie net wolno chodzi i trwa to strasznie długo. Dzisiaj wieczorkiem prześlę resztę zdjęć. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.  :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Było miło i długo będziemy to wspominać jak się tylko obrobię z przygotowaniami szkolno - przedszkolnymi to umieszczę również swoje zdjęcia.  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## EDZIA

> I ja żałuję, że mimo szczerych chęci nie zdołałem dotrzeć ...
> A żałuję nie tyle tego mięsiwa, ciast, piwa, wina i wszelkiego rodzaju innego jadła i napitków lecz atmosfery która jak się spodziewałem a Wasze wypowiedzi potwierdzają - była znakomita....


Wowka to prawda, atmosfera była znakomita. W drodze powrotnej tak się nad tym zastanawiałam, że jest to świetny materiał na pracę z socjologii, że ludzie w tak różnym wieku / myślę, że niektóre forumowiczki mogły by być moimi córkami/  :oops:  , tak różnych profesji potrafią się tak wspaniale razem bawić. I to nie tylko my /tzn. ludzi pozytywnie uzależnionieni od Forum Muratora/ , ale i nasi mężowie i żony, i dzieci też dobrze się bawili.
Dla mnie taką wymierną oceną tego spotkania było stwierdzenie moich dorastających córek, które  bez entuzjamu przyjęły wiadomość o udziale w zlocie, że ...BYŁO FAJNIE. A córki szczere są do bólu.
Myślę, że po tym pierwszym udanym spotkaniu z kolejnymi pójdzie nam już łatwiej.  :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

Edziu, jest to zastanawiające co na pisałaś, ale myślałem wielokrotnie o tym samym. Ludzie różnych zawodów, przekonań w różnym wieku i pełna integracja.

----------

Widzę, że niedługo znowu spotykamy się w Ogrodzieńcu...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

> Widzę, że niedługo znowu spotykamy się w Ogrodzieńcu...


... 28.09.2004 !!!

----------


## Krystian

Dziękuję Redakcji za poprawienie daty spotkania...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## maksiu

Właśnie otrzymałem po znajomości materiał z podsłuchu od ABW (Agencja Bezpieczeństwa Narodowego) ze spotkania nieformalnej grupy pod kryptomimem"ZLOT FORUMOWICZÓW MURATORA". Prosze posłuchać i skomentować. I co wy na to???

oto link do tego materialu

----------


## Enya

Hmm, wyczuwam w głosie wykonawcy akcent wschodni, coś jakby rosyjski.  :big grin:   Jeśli to działo się już po naszym wyjściu, to żałuję, że opuściliśmy dom Ewy i Krystiana już o 22.00  :Lol:

----------

> Właśnie otrzymałem po znajomości materiał z podsłuchu od ABW (Agencja Bezpieczeństwa Narodowego) ze spotkania nieformalnej grupy pod kryptomimem"ZLOT FORUMOWICZÓW MURATORA". Prosze posłuchać i skomentować. I co wy na to???
> 
> oto link do tego materialu


... na szczęście po tym wszystkim nasz dom nie zatonął jak Titanic...
(rozpoznajecie słowa??? bo melodia przyznam taka trochę uimprezowiona...  :Wink2: ... bo Celine Dion nie brzmi dobrze przed północą...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  )

----------


## Krystian

... to byłem ja Jarząbek...  :oops:

----------


## Enya

Jacy wszechstronni i utalentowani są niektórzy forumowicze.  :Lol:  No to było wino (Edzi robota), kobitki i śpiew...  :big grin:

----------


## Krystian

Widzę, że nikt się nie bierze do komentowania wspaniałych zdjęć wykonanych przez Enyę i Wacka....  :Confused:  
No to może ja...  :big tongue:  

Edzie, ilona75 i Alek pilnują pieczonek...  :Wink2:

----------


## Krystian

stoją od lewej: Marek, Majka, Tomek, Ewa, Sławek...  :big tongue:  
a przy stole siedzą : Jędrzej, Beata, Aga J.G i jej córcia Nika...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

.. a tu dobrze widać zadowolenie Wacka i Adama_...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

*Alek* : ... a nie mówiłem, że będą super...  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
*ilona75* : ... nie gadaj, nakładaj   :Evil:  !!!
*Adam_* : ... i to się da zjeść...  :Confused:  ???
*Majka* : ... wygląda nieźle...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

*Edzia, Majka, Aga J.G i Tomek * obserwując z boku zgromadzenie...  :cool:

----------


## Krystian

*Enya, ilona75 i gaga2* - przygotowują wspaniałe sałatki...mmmmmmmmmmniam   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  !!!

----------


## Krystian

Z zamkniętymi oczyma (czyli w ciemno) oddaję pod licytację
jeden z wygranych przeze mnie parasoli Muratora...

----------


## Krystian

... a TU jego szczęśliwy nabywca *Adam_* , który wylicytował go 
za 70zł wpłaconych na konto Nikoli...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
*B R A W O !!!*
... a jak napisał ponury63 : 
"Paryzol sie przido, na dyszcz abo dziecka po żici wyszczylać."   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

... a z boczku cieszy się *Uller* z synciem Szymkiem... :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## maksiu

Krystian: bierz sie za komentowanie kolejnych zdjęc..  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## bodzio_g

*Krystian*-nikt nie zrobi tego lepiej od CIEBIE !!!
*Edzia* - czy słyszałas co tam sie robiło po Twoim winie zmieszanym z keltem ?? ( patrz post Maksia z 02.09.04) Co Ty tam dosypałaś ?  
Przecież *POWINNI TEGO ZABRONIĆ*

----------


## Krystian

Jeszcze raz *Edzia* - odczytuje wiersz *ponurego63*...  :big tongue: 
W tle: plłonie ognisko w lesie...
no i Astrolot *Adama_...*  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

... a tu sam *Adam_* czai się z moją pełnoletnią Prakticą...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

Moje dziewczyny wraz ze mną w rozbawieniu i z zachwytem
słuchają poezji *ponurego63*... :smile: 
(nawiasem mówiąc widać tu wyraźnie, że w miesiącach letnich brak mi
 determinacji i siły woli *maksia*, coby pić tylko wodę mineralną... :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  )

----------


## Krystian

*Natalia* - i tak śe naucza tej ślonskij godki, 
przecach śe urodźiła w Katowicach...  :Evil:  
*Ewa* - a ja wszystko rozumiem...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

... a dzieciaki szalały, szalały...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

... szalały...  :big tongue:

----------


## Krystian

... szalały...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Krystian

... a niektórzy zaliczyli nawet zamek w Ogrodzieńcu,
czy to przed, czy w trakcie, czy nazajutrz po Zlocie...  :big tongue:  
Powyżej widok z Baszty: na Podzamcze 
i na podgrodzie w stronę południową...  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## maksiu

Ciekaw jestem czy trafią do mnie jeszcze jakies materiały ze zlotu...bo jak widać dokumentacje foto mamy juz całkiem obszerną  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Enya

KOchani forumowicze! Dzisiaj otrzymałam  mailem taki oto apel od znajomego: rozeslij gdzie mozesz; szukana krew A  Rh minus, na bialaczke dziecko gasnie, nr tel; 0602669076
Niestety nie wiem, od kogo pochodzi ten dramatyczny apel, ale postanowiłam zamieścić go na forum, może znajdzie się ktoś odpowiedni , kto pomoże. Niestety nie znam żadnych szczegółów. Podobno sprawa jest bardzo poważna, ale nie znam osoby, która jest autorem tego apelu. Znajomy dostał ten apel od kogoś znajomego.

----------


## Aga J.G

Bardzo smutny apel   :cry:  popytam wśród znajomych moja rodzina z grupą krwi A Rh plus  :cry:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## osowa

Swojego czasu też bardzo się poruszałam tego typu apelami- jednak szybko mnie uświadomiono ,  że to blef...??
Tylko po co? pytam się? po co???? Wtedy podpowiedziano mi bym sprawdziła telefon ... i faktycznie ktoś komuś zrobił żart- a przecież z takich rzeczy nie powinno sie żartować   :Roll:

----------


## MALINKA

*Enya* dostałam ten sam sms.  Trochę dziwne czyżbykrążył po całej Polsce i nie znalazł się żaden z taką grupą krwi. Parę miesięcy temu otrzymałam podobnego sms i wśród moich znajomych do których rozesłałam sms znalazł się ktoś z potrzebną grupą krwi. Ale niestety pod tym numerem telefonu zgłaszała się sekretarka mówiąca w języku angielskim. Przykre jest to że takie rzeczy się zdażają. Tym razem nie rozesłałam sms bo przy ostatnim  razie było mi przykro że przyczyniłam się do naciągnięcia na koszty wiele osób którym się nie przelewa.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Enya

Faktem jest, że ludzie którzy robią takie niesmaczne żarty, są po prostu żałośni. Ja osobiście szukałabym pomocy w podobnej sytuacji wszędzie, gdzie się da, ale podałabym pełną informację o dziecku i wymaganiach, natomiast ktoś kto podaje jedynie taką lakoniczną informację, chyba rzeczywiście jest mało wiarygodny. Cóż, miałam dobre intencje, tak więc zapomnijcie o tamtym poście.

----------


## Enya

Słuchajcie, właśnie oglądam wiadomosci na Polsacie. rozmawiają na ten temat. Faktycznie to oszustwo!!! Wierzyć mi się nie chce, że ktoś mógł być tak podły. Podobno te sms i maile chodziły w całej Polsce, tysiące ludzi przejęło się tą sprawą, teraz zajmie się tym prokuratura. I mam nadzieję, że znajdzie tego żałosnego człowieka, któremu przychodzą do głowy takie niesmaczne żarty.

----------


## Sławek Agi J.G

Enya - a to numer. Ja też dostałem tego sms  tydzien temu we wtorek. A teraz się dowiaduje od Ciebie że to jakieś prostaki naciągają ludzi , a potem jak rzeczywiście jest potrzebna pomoc to ludzie myślą że kolejne oszustwo i nic nie robią bo się sparzyli.

----------

